# The Newest Nudie Thread > version: BOOTYLICIOUS < ( nsfw )



## Noodle

>



You know you want to peep and possibly creep on it.

/reposted from the previous thread


----------



## n3ophy7e

*sigh*
So perfect.
So very perfect


----------



## DamagedLemon

i want to pee on it.

just kidding!! perfect form, pi. i hope to look decent when i'm older.


----------



## gloeek

did someone say bootilicious??


----------



## Noodle

I believe you have some ( good ) junk in the trunk.


----------



## DexterMeth

Glo.. stop being racist and find a black man.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Sorry Newdle, no ass. But will this suffice?


----------



## Noodle

Daaaaaaaaamn!

I need to start makin' some moves.

:D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

That is more than sufficient N3O but I prefer less wifebeater.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh and a request from Dex, complete with messy bed and everything (and with less wifebeater for PI)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ooooh yea
giggity


----------



## rangrz

n3ophy7e said:


> Sorry Newdle, no ass. But will this suffice?








To be precise, about 6 inches more towards the distal end of your leg should be sufficient, or a slight reduction in the optical magnification.


----------



## DexterMeth

holy fucking shit n30.. and a heart tat.


----------



## tripnotyzm

N3ophy7e, truly amazed ^.^


----------



## Noodle

I love you DexterMeth.  I really do.


----------



## gloeek

n3o you are stunning. you have the perfect body, I swear!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Thanks beautiful lady!!  


Hahaha *fuck*, I forgot you were here tripnotyzm  
*ahem*


----------



## DexterMeth

lol. now i get it



Noodle said:


> I love you DexterMeth.  I really do.


----------



## tripnotyzm

*ahem*
I appreciate beauty of all kinds


----------



## gloeek

so my ass is actually small. i have nooo clue why it looks so enormous in that first picture. weird angles, i suppose. whatev


----------



## DexterMeth

Your ass aint small. Quick kidding yourself.  That's not to say it's not great.  get with it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahahhaha


----------



## kaywholed

Noodle said:


> This thread needs more ass.


----------



## DexterMeth

kaywholed said:


>


 
lol


----------



## MzFluffy

I heard I was being called into this thread 

Boootay





Boobies





BEWWWBS


----------



## DexterMeth

hey sup! thanks ashley


----------



## MzFluffy

haha no problem love


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh good lord!! Hun you just made my day/week/month/year


----------



## MzFluffy

n3ophy7e said:


> Oh good lord!! Hun you just made my day/week/month/year




awww awww bby.. *blush*


----------



## DexterMeth

fucking A_holyshit and a hoot.gif


----------



## tripnotyzm

MzFluffy said:


> I heard I was being called into this thread


----------



## Noodle

Curvy Fluffy is curvy.


----------



## pharmakos

damn fluff


----------



## comatoserct

holy


----------



## MzFluffy

yeah I finally got my curves back. Some I had to pay for hahaha


----------



## DexterMeth

Lmfao
You get what you pay for.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Repost, but oh well...







*NSFW*:


----------



## Noodle

MzFluffy said:


> yeah I finally got my curves back. Some I had to pay for hahaha



That's a lot of Ho-Hos and Ding-Dongs.

You might have just made Hostess baked products proud.  

:D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Neko Neko Neko 

It is my house.  I do what I want.  I am not sure if I want you to pee on me, Lemon.


----------



## Noodle

hey kitty kittty kitttty


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

oh pussy pussy oh pussy cat


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Perpetual Indulgence said:


>


  god damn PI, mind = blown


----------



## kaywholed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I am not sure if I want you to pee on me, Lemon.



It's not always about what you want.  Sometimes it's has to be about making weirdo azn girls on the internets happy by letting them tinkle upon your glorious body.


----------



## Larr_E

Ok, I had been gone for a while but Fluffy went from a young lady (yet still very sensuous) to a full blown woman...



... And PI never lets me down. God I love that woman. Well done ladies...


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Larr_E said:


> Ok, I had been gone for a while but Fluffy went from a young lady (yet still very *sensuous*) to a full blown woman....


----------



## tripnotyzm

Neko & PI really are amazing ladies. hats off gentlemen


----------



## rm-rf

nekointheclouds said:


> Repost, but oh well...



this is a delicious woman



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Neko Neko Neko
> 
> It is my house.  I do what I want.  I am not sure if I want you to pee on me, Lemon.



mmmmmm amazing yes. your legs give off such nice power. love your new hair too. i think the reflection is what really does it here. also just gotta say, the cat "wanting in" is the real kicker lol.


----------



## KAYLA2010

Of course I realised this is for photos of myself not some random internet whore


----------



## kytnism

nekointheclouds said:


> Repost, but oh well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


 


Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Neko Neko Neko
> 
> It is my house.  I do what I want.  I am not sure if I want you to pee on me, Lemon.


 
YES! :D 



...kytnism...


----------



## kaywholed

KAYLA2010 said:


> Of course I realised this is for photos of myself not some random internet whore



i love when mod edits refer to women as whores.  gotta put em in there place.


----------



## poopie

*PI*- are you fucking serious?! Do you have ass dimples and I never knew? 

I have few vices in life, let alone "veal", vodka and another explicit V word. Ass dimples are amazing. They're so hot and I'm also envious that you have them, while my rear is lacking. 

Excellent form, doll. 

And Neko, too! A good repost is always nice. And Fluffy? Jesus H!


----------



## kaywholed

poopie said:


> while my rear is lacking.


yeah, your ass sucks

/endscarasm


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

poopie said:


> *PI*- are you fucking serious?! Do you have ass dimples and I never knew?



I do?  I never knew!


----------



## D n A

PI.. your bum is so cute. i'd like to give it a soft little pinch




KAYLA2010 said:


> Thank god it wasnt a pic of myself and called a whore ... Last fckn time i try to write anywhere in lounge. Everytime its like fml


stop crying and put your big girl panties on


----------



## rm-rf




----------



## EbowTheLetter

zamn mami


----------



## lonewolf13

notnudeenuff tbph


----------



## Busty St Clare

Agreed lone wolf. I have been more nude at work than that rm-rf


----------



## MikeRWK

Damn MzFluffy /thread


----------



## captainballs

rm-rf said:


>



Damn, that is intense. How old are you, young man?


----------



## Noodle

Old enough to make woopie.


----------



## n3ophy7e

rm-rf said:


>


Oh _my!!!_


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Neko Neko Neko
> 
> It is my house.  I do what I want.  I am not sure if I want you to pee on me, Lemon.



holy moley Tab! Lucky cat!



nekointheclouds said:


> Repost, but oh well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



*NSFW*: 




 Mmmm


EbowTheLetter said:


>


 looks like That_strange-Guy Imo.


----------



## Doug2113




----------



## kaywholed

sexy beast


----------



## lonewolf13

moar beagleboy and doug plzkthxbai


----------



## nekointheclouds

Oh Dougy i missed you bb!

I cant follow that....


----------



## modern buddha

Oh man, just when I was thinking about posting in the nudie thread, Doug blows me out of the water...

There's no WAY I can compare to his sexiness! Those boobs are better than mine! o.o!


----------



## poopie

Doug's breasts dwarf mine. (so, does a 12 year old girl's back, though)

/jealous


----------



## Necr0sis

Doug2113 said:


>



[Bold]Want[/Bold]


----------



## lonewolf13

fapapfpfpapfpafpafpafpapfpafpfpapffapafpfpafapfpafapfapfapfapapfaapfpafpafpfapfappafpafpafappafpafpafpaXinfinity


----------



## slushy muddy water

exquisite sweater puppies


----------



## D n A

i'd lick those nips tbh


----------



## tripnotyzm

doug.
be mine.


----------



## Noodle

Have at it boy.

:D


----------



## ChickenScratch

i am so happy that doug is back.

he is by far the best thing about bluelight.

i love you, douglas.


----------



## effie

Doug, I am glad to see you spreading your naked love out of BDD and OD :D


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

rm-rf said:


>



wow...fucking stacked bro - martial arts, good eating and not too much sexy time for HOW LONG to get this way?



Doug2113 said:


>



Looks like your milkshake brings all the boys to tha yard...well done that man...I mean 





kaywholed said:


> sexy beast





beagleboy said:


> Doug, do you mind NOT doing that? It aint funny or cute or radical. You probaly have diabetes. Keep that shit off the nudie thread. Get a tan


 

That is fucking HILARIOUS come from you battyboy tweaker...btw when are you going to post again?



Simply_Live said:


> Oh man, just when I was thinking about posting in the nudie thread, Doug blows me out of the water...
> 
> There's no WAY I can compare to his sexiness! Those boobs are better than mine! o.o!



Stop making fucking excuses and post us some noodz - we never did see it biatch!


----------



## We are all ONE

Doug2113 said:


>



Page needs some tits


----------



## Mysterier

Requesting some lovely DL bareness.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Requesting some lovely Mysterier bareness...


----------



## Mysterier

Not my penis. 


*NSFW*: 



I not lie to you.


----------



## D n A

Mysterier said:


> Not my penis.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> I not lie to you.


 
dat bum
and you have lovely eyes


----------



## lonewolf13

tell wordswords lonewolf13 says wassup and jacket picture please


----------



## Owl Eyed

Mysterier said:


> Not my penis.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> I not lie to you.



i thought was gonna be new mysterier nudes. but i take wat i get. thx bb


----------



## slushy muddy water

shat ap guise


----------



## bagochina

i like the ass on that moth-woman shadow figure.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thank you slushy for saving this thread


----------



## We are all ONE

slushy muddy water said:


> shat ap guise



OMFG dat lamp


----------



## rangrz

slushy muddy water said:


> shat ap guise


----------



## kaywholed

slushy muddy water said:


> shat ap guise



i love lamp.


----------



## MikeOekiM

slushy muddy water said:


> shat ap guise


 
i love shadow puppets


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

rm-rf said:


>


Thank heavens you, Mysterier, and Doug saved the thread while I was gone.  
Regular ladies who post always get my  and respect.

tanlines


----------



## Swerlz

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> tanlines



^this


----------



## nekointheclouds

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Thank heavens you, Mysterier, and Doug saved the thread while I was gone.
> Regular ladies who post always get my  and respect.
> 
> tanlines



I was hoping you took some nudies in you mexican abode! 

Looking amazing as always(still jealous of that tub)


----------



## nekointheclouds

slushy muddy water said:


> shat ap guise



Such an amzing classic shot Slushy!


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Thank heavens you, Mysterier, and Doug saved the thread while I was gone.
> Regular ladies who post always get my  and respect.
> 
> tanlines


come closer I cannae see lass



Simply_Live said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy or girl?


no wai is that you. I know you're a lass though. Or at least a mermaphrodite.

Post bish! Here's that tat for your tit(s)...









just over a year old - posting new ones soon.


----------



## DexterMeth

Perpetual Indulgence said:


>


ahhhhhh fuck


----------



## slushy muddy water

B1tO'RoughJack said:


>



*softly.*


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

^  ya too, crazy


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oh now I know who you are! 

...is that weird I can identify you by your penis..? 







_baby's got some serious back..._


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Oh now I know who you are!
> 
> ...is that weird I can identify you by your penis..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _baby's got some serious back..._


nah that ain't thats pretty flattering and cool actually. Got me grinning. Have your tits grown? They seem to be bigger- verra nice lass


----------



## rangrz

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Oh now I know who you are!
> 
> ...is that weird I can identify you by your penis..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _baby's got some serious back..._



me gusta.

srs, hawt!


----------



## Swerlz

n3ophy7e said:


> Yes they have actually  Thanks!
> I don't often show my legs cos they're so fucking muscly from running etc...but there ya have it.



your nice legs are nice


----------



## n3ophy7e

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> tanlines


Well _hello!!!_ I somehow missed this. Looking fabulous my love


----------



## modern buddha

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> no wai is that you. I know you're a lass though. Or at least a mermaphrodite.
> 
> Post bish! Here's that tat for your tit(s)...



Noooo, that's not me. But it's what I meant by androgynous, pretty much.

Inb4 S_L's a girl?!

I can't believe you actually posted pics. Lookin' sharp. 



n3ophy7e said:


> _baby's got some serious back..._



Yes, yes she does. Nice legs, girl.


----------



## MikeRWK

This thread got a bit fucked since i last checked it, thanks to the beautiful ladys for bringing it back on track


----------



## Way|0st

pi's pics made me wana !


*NSFW*:


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Nice.  I am here to inspire


----------



## Larr_E

Very nice PI. I don't think i've ever seen a frontal nude from you...


----------



## modern buddha

Cute butt. haha.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Mysterier said:


> Not my penis.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> I not lie to you.



moar!


----------



## DamagedLemon

i better take as many nudies as i can while i'm still young. one day i will be wrinkled and unpleasant and wish i had more pictures of my naked younger self.

alas!

all i have are but reposts


----------



## Mysterier

Perfect


----------



## KiwiQflyer




----------



## THCified

Lord Almighty


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

KiwiQflyer said:


>


fuckin ell! *thrusts*


----------



## We are all ONE

is kiwi bewbs real?
underhanded compliment 
//either way


----------



## slushy muddy water

shizam


----------



## We are all ONE

DamagedLemon said:


>


 


KiwiQflyer said:


>


menage'waao in order


----------



## ChickenScratch

did you take your boner pills today, grandpa?


----------



## MikeRWK

Damn theres some sexy ladies on here! Dem asses are killin me :D

Forgot to add I  ass dimples, soo hot!


----------



## rangrz

@DL and Kiwi


----------



## modern buddha

fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## n3ophy7e

*Kiwi!!!!* You are amazing! So beautiful


----------



## bagochina

i agree boomin body.


----------



## pharmakos

DL and kiwi you are both spectacular


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I agree with *chickenscratch* and *thenightwatch*


----------



## kaywholed

this thread needs more suck


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahaha awesome


----------



## Owl Eyed

kaywholed manscaped.
am proud u, son


----------



## nekointheclouds

*NSFW*:


----------



## Noodle

^

...still hot.  


*NSFW*:


----------



## We are all ONE

Noodle said:


> *NSFW*:


----------



## modern buddha

Noodle said:


> ^
> 
> ...still hot.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Lookin' good, noods! (pun intended!)


----------



## n3ophy7e

*neko* and *Noodle* ftmfw


----------



## ChickenScratch

noodle has a great cock.


----------



## We are all ONE

I've been staring at it all morning


----------



## Owl Eyed

Noodle said:


> ^
> 
> ...still hot.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



hi. :>


----------



## DexterMeth

KiwiQflyer said:


>


um.. ya

Hi Kiwi

:D

not just back.. babys got rack


----------



## MikeRWK

Kiwi's got that perfect ratio  if only i could kidnap a girl that fine


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Noodle said:


> *NSFW*:


I don't know if you used the nsfw tags for the latent homos in this thread or you like me to open the curtain and peek BUT you should be on full display.  This shot rocks.  *sigh* I want to quote you over and over and over again


----------



## n3ophy7e

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I want to quote you over and over and over again


Me too. I want to quote him so hard.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

mmmmmmmmm so hard


----------



## Way|0st

hehe i peeked


----------



## modern buddha

I peeked again. Beautiful.


----------



## lonewolf13

ouchi almost poked my eye out


----------



## marissaaaaaa

Mysterier said:


> Not my penis.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> I not lie to you.


 


DamagedLemon said:


> i better take as many nudies as i can while i'm still young. one day i will be wrinkled and unpleasant and wish i had more pictures of my naked younger self.
> 
> alas!
> 
> all i have are but reposts



oh lawd, i'm glad i browsed.
 you guys


----------



## Noodle

nice ass marisaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Owl Eyed

Noodle said:


> nice ass marisaaaaaaaaaa



Dats DL dear.


----------



## JB

KiwiQflyer said:


>



Holly shit. Kiwi. Wow. I'm speechless and starting to drool.


----------



## euphoria

kiwi is so fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine


----------



## slushy muddy water

side bewb is so hawt 
kiwi and neo do it well
with their bustling sweater puppies of awesome


me and my little guise are reposting 




for repost purposes


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Quality repost is quality.


----------



## kaywholed

slushy muddy water said:


> side bewb is so hawt
> kiwi and neo do it well
> with their bustling sweater puppies of awesome
> 
> 
> me and my little guise are reposting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for repost purposes



fail.  provide or OC or GTFO!


----------



## pharmakos

slushy muddy water said:


> side bewb is so hawt
> kiwi and neo do it well
> with their bustling sweater puppies of awesome
> 
> 
> me and my little guise are reposting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for repost purposes



were the shirt and the thigh highs separate finds?

its a nice outfit


----------



## lonewolf13

they're actually regular socks, slushy's just short


----------



## marissaaaaaa

slushy muddy water said:


> side bewb is so hawt
> kiwi and neo do it well
> with their bustling sweater puppies of awesome
> 
> 
> me and my little guise are reposting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for repost purposes


 oooo gurl


EbowTheLetter said:


> I don't particularly care for Peeta tbh.  He's a bit on the whiny side.
> 
> OT: Donk, please and thank you.


yeah exactly. but i can see it as things progress and she explains it more. also, movie peeta is pretty good. it's hard not to love that widdle boy. he's presh.

OKAY WERKIN ON IT CHEEEILLL. I SAW ALL MY FRIENDS IN HERE AND WAS LIKE DAYUMM.
(slushy, mysterier, DL. time for some 09 n00die type actione)


----------



## MikeRWK

damn slushy!


----------



## marissaaaaaa

dis is wat i gots.











dats it.


----------



## MikeRWK

Bullrings are sexy


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Mmmm ^ those legs.





slushy muddy water said:


> side bewb is so hawt
> kiwi and neo do it well
> with their bustling sweater puppies of awesome
> 
> 
> me and my little guise are reposting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for repost purposes


awwww shiyat I never seen dis wan - loving the way the nipples poke thru - did you wet that part?


----------



## EbowTheLetter

marissaaaaaa said:


> dis is wat i gots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dats it.



I want to go to there.


----------



## pharmakos

this might be the best nudie thread ever.  so many sexy ladies here on bluelight.


----------



## rangrz

marissaaaaaa said:


> dis is wat i gots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dats it.



attraktives Mädchen ist attraktiv. Mehr!


----------



## DexterMeth

Oh.. fuck ya Marissa.


----------



## Kenickie

a random one from when i was still coppery blonde & in the bath


----------



## KiwiQflyer

hot and bubbly!!!!


----------



## Noodle

You are a knockout kiwi'.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Kenickie said:


> a random one from when i was still coppery blonde & in the bath


aww I like dat one - leaves sumat to the imagination...it's naughty


----------



## debaser

Kenickie dans *Scarface 2: Comment j'ai conquis le monde*. EA


----------



## kaywholed

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I just asked Busty if I could make a stop motion animation starting his penis. He turned me down. Now I has a sad.


@ busty


----------



## n3ophy7e

slushy, Kenickie and marissa


----------



## MikeRWK

n3ophy7e said:


> slushy, Kenickie and marissa



I Approve!


----------



## nekointheclouds

Pictures in my birthday suit.


----------



## Kenickie

some _red light nico special_




hot shit aries lady!


----------



## Seyer

Hail Stan.


----------



## kytnism

nekointheclouds said:


> Pictures in my birthday suit.


 
holy happiest of birthdays.

youre beautiful jessiecat 

have a kickass day of birth sexybish.

love you 

...kytnism...


----------



## DexterMeth

n3ophy7e said:


> slushy, Kenickie and marissa


 
there's my girl


----------



## debaser

Nekoinredlight


----------



## n3ophy7e

DexterMeth said:


> there's my girl


  




nekointheclouds said:


>


 Birthday nudes FTW!! Absolutely gorgeous neko


----------



## DexterMeth

Indeed.  She's doing it good.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

MMmm Birthday 

Your birthday suit appears to have a knicker shaped smudge on it, just to let ya know.



nekointheclouds said:


> Pictures in my birthday suit.


hot nekkidness btw 

N3o that is fucking WINNING.

EDIT: Kaywholed - lulz @ your questioning penis.


----------



## debaser

Let there be -redlightneko- rock


----------



## rangrz

@N3o Sexy as always.
@Neko: equally sexy.

Both of you are the anti-retrovirals that are curing the AIDS that was killing the nudie thread.


----------



## Bomboclat

Jessies pictures are now in someones 'CP' folder.


----------



## nekointheclouds




----------



## modern buddha

You're telling your ass to STFU? 

It's gonna be okay, neko. Just come into this padded room. No no, you're not being detained. It's an adult bounce house.


----------



## tripnotyzm

wowzers!!
Neko, N3o, Slushy & Marisaaaa; just. awesome.


----------



## tricomb

n3ophy7e said:


>



PSA: I have only read the first page of this thread so far, but I just want to say you are my new god n3o.  I am sure you are reminded of this on a constant basis, but your existence is valued highly. Please continue to post 

thankyou, that is all.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Thank you!!   




			
				tripnotyzm said:
			
		

> wowzers!!
> Neko, N3o, Slushy & Marisaaaa; just. awesome.


o hai!!  
so where's your contribution tripnotyzm?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

It took my entire lunchbreak to clean this abortion of a thread. Keep all of the Off Topic bullshit to the TTYS thread. 
You have all been warned. The next off-topic poster will be infracted and the nudie thread will be closed for an indefinite period. 

I haven't had sex for two days AND I AM FUCKING CRANKY. You see if I don't infract you. I dare ya.  

/end rant


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Open for business. Keep it classy please boys and girls.


----------



## Necr0sis

1st


----------



## We are all ONE

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Open for business. Keep it classy please boys and girls.



alright stop, collaborate and listen


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

digging the chevron pussy


----------



## pharmakos

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> It took my entire lunchbreak to clean this abortion of a thread. Keep all of the Off Topic bullshit to the TTYS thread.
> You have all been warned. The next off-topic poster will be infracted and the nudie thread will be closed for an indefinite period.
> 
> I haven't had sex for two days AND I AM FUCKING CRANKY. You see if I don't infract you. I dare ya.
> 
> /end rant



the nudie thread should be strictly photos only.  no quoting, no commenting, just nudes.  comments go in a separate thread.

imagine, 40 pages worth of nothing but nudie posts with no repeats

would be a glorious thing to archive.


----------



## n3ophy7e

C0TB that is the greatest thing I have seen in a very long time!! Kudos lady


----------



## kytnism

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> digging the chevron pussy


 
not sure if chevron or star trek?

...kytnism...


----------



## We are all ONE

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Open for business. Keep it classy please boys and girls.



I think my vanilla ice 1st took the cake ladies


----------



## kytnism

granted.

:D

...kytnism...


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

thenightwatch said:


> the nudie thread should be strictly photos only.  no quoting, no commenting, just nudes.  comments go in a separate thread.
> 
> imagine, 40 pages worth of nothing but nudie posts with no repeats
> 
> would be a glorious thing to archive.


shut up.



CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Open for business. Keep it classy please boys and girls.


that actually gave me palpitations.


----------



## Bomboclat

> Keep it classy please boys and girls.



Ill just leave this here for the hilarity


----------



## MikeRWK

COTB were your eyes closed when you did that?


----------



## n3ophy7e

We are all ONE said:


> I think my vanilla ice 1st took the cake ladies


Yeah I have to say that was pretty good


----------



## rangrz

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Open for business. Keep it classy please boys and girls.



3 chevrons? That makes you the sexiest Sergeant I've ever seen. My mouth literally watered.

MOAR!


----------



## rm-rf

n3ophy7e said:


>


 
yum! you are so delicious. also so glad someone reposted the pic from first page, dunno how i missed that heart tattoo wow.


----------



## modern buddha

Damn, CotB. Nice trimmin'!


----------



## lonewolf13

chevron 6... locked.


----------



## Seyer

Requesting COTBush.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Oh we're back!


----------



## Seyer

Now *thats* a real welcome back for the Nudie Thread!


----------



## marissaaaaaa

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Open for business. Keep it classy please boys and girls.



woah.
i've never seen that before
it looks like a bunch of mustaches, but at least it's not bald.
how the hell did you do that?
i like..
i am..
no words.
(i need to see more vaginas? i didn't know that was a thing to do with them. WHAT ELSE AM I MISSING)


----------



## lonewolf13

was hoping for marrissssaaaaa nudes.    but reposts of c0tb are ok i guess


----------



## kaywholed

lonewolf13 said:


> was hoping for marrissssaaaaa nudes.    reposts of c0tb are made of fail in comparison



somebody gonna get b&


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

lonewolf13 said:


> chevron 6... locked.


I just got that ahahaha


----------



## n3ophy7e

rm-rf said:


> yum! you are so delicious. also so glad someone reposted the pic from first page, dunno how i missed that heart tattoo wow.


Wow thanks dude!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

No that is definitely not helping my situation at all but I ain't complaining 

Oh and yeah, here are my boobs to assist with the non-closure of this thread


----------



## We are all ONE

hell, Id fuck RM-RF

and here is neko so we dont get this closed by Child of the Tits





[/QUOTE]


----------



## modern buddha

Mmmmm, a little bit of ribs can be a good thing at times.


----------



## 5-HT2

I haven't been on BL in many moons, yet still many of the same people are holding it down in this thread.  Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Thou

Speaking of tattos (I need finished desperately):






Sorry ladies, I'm married to the sea.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

n3ophy7e said:


> No that is definitely not helping my situation at all but I ain't complaining
> 
> Oh and yeah, here are my boobs to assist with the non-closure of this thread


hells yeah - thank gaia for these beautiful busoms - so perky and happy looking. Hot stuff love - total flasher!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Lol thanks! Glad you like them


----------



## Pharcyde

Thou said:


> Speaking of tattos (I need finished desperately):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies, I'm married to the sea.



bro who does you tattoos? that peacock is sick and that one in this post is pretty nice too


----------



## Vaya

Teasing Owlie in his own territory, now  






~ Vaya


----------



## Owl Eyed

Vaya said:


> Teasing Owlie in his own territory, now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Vaya




*NSFW*:


----------



## rangrz

n3ophy7e said:


> No that is definitely not helping my situation at all but I ain't complaining
> 
> Oh and yeah, here are my boobs to assist with the non-closure of this thread



I understand why infants have the suckling reflex now...


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oh you  


*Thou* I love that second pic dude, you look so happy   


*Vaya* thank you for gracing us with your hotness kind sir. MOAR PLZ!! kthx


----------



## Owl Eyed

boobiez r complete


----------



## D n A

hi 


*NSFW*:


----------



## Owl Eyed

RIP keaton


----------



## kaywholed

Owl Eyed said:


> RIP keaton


your penis is emitting light.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Looove your nips Owlie!! 


*DnA*, dat ass tbh


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Hai DnA. 

I bought some new undies and such. Like Slushy, I believe. (Requesting underoos-at-dawn lady)

Here's one of my newbies;

*NSFW*:


----------



## phenethylo J

D n A said:


> hi
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Good to see that nice tight ass of yours is back.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Looking magnificent as always C0TB


----------



## Opiate 420

*N3O* - Wow nice tits, lookin real good



*COTB* - That's a very nice present, great body



*DnA* - DAT ASS


----------



## Noodle

Well, hello there.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Opiate 420 said:
			
		

> *N3O* - Wow nice tits, lookin real good


Thanks dude


----------



## aesoprock

Nice boobs, cheeks and lingerie. What a way to start a sunday


----------



## vacathizzle

D n A said:


> hi
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


----------



## pharmakos

D n A said:


> hi
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



welcome back dna =p


----------



## nekointheclouds

Goodnight Moon.


----------



## debaser

Ah neko, fabulous


----------



## gloeek




----------



## ChemicalSmiles

loulou reed said:


> Ah neko, fabulous



the french have good taste in things besides croissants ...im shocked


----------



## Seyer

+88 for this page.


----------



## kaywholed

gloeek said:


>



makes me wanna fap to rosie the riveter era posters


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

DNA - shazam! glad to see ya posting again


Neko - mmm *bite*

Gloeek - hells yeah viking lass!


----------



## ego_loss

kaywholed said:


> makes me wanna fap to rosie the riveter era posters



I should add my own nudes before judging others


----------



## pharmakos

me, POV =p






*NSFW*:


----------



## rangrz

D n A said:


> hi
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



I want to stick my face in there and nom...

lol, you are epic hot.

... I'll stop being creepy nao.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

You all have a very short memory. Stop the off-topic bullshit and make with the nudes otherwise
I will re-close the thread for an extended period.


----------



## phr

he used to be lingo!!!!@1!


Wb dna, glad you're not grounded anymore.


----------



## chinky

D n A said:


> hi
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:








is it too much to ask to bite that butt of yours?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> You all have a very short memory. Stop the off-topic bullshit and make with the nudes otherwise
> I will re-close the thread for an extended period.





B1tO'RoughJack said:


> wow. that small amount of power you have is really getting to your head isn't it?! Not coping very well either - *it's your fucking job to clean the threads upppp -DEAL WITH IT.
> 
> .*Btw your new underwear pictures were real tasty lass. Busty is a lucky cunt





tender lamb shank said:


> careful there Jack, I got a 'warning' for my light hearted comment alluding to the power tripping. I don't know what I will do if I get in more trouble on the internet ;/


----------



## animal_cookie

*a_c's peace offering*

on behalf of everyone who posts in the lounge, we request you reopen the nudie thread 



*NSFW*: 



please?
*NSFW*: 



pretty please?
*NSFW*: 



pretty please and boobies?
*NSFW*:


----------



## Noodle

Oh hai there.  I want your job, ermmm... boobs.


----------



## animal_cookie

^trust me, you don't want my job. i don't want my job.



DexterMeth said:


> ...tits or gtfo...



my thread. my rules.


----------



## DexterMeth

Your thread is amazing


----------



## lonewolf13

how do i save posted images?


----------



## lonewolf13

how did aids get from la to .... ?



Magic.


----------



## DexterMeth

With a little help from your friends.


----------



## panic in paradise

*indeeEeed
8-D*


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Oh yes yes yessss a_c your wish is my command. 

BEHAVE EVERYONE. I won't hesitate to close it again.


----------



## Thou

*22 year old belly.*






Digging up some old photos to keep this thread on track.

I wish I still looked this good.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Oh my ANIMAL COOKIE!!!!!!


----------



## modern buddha

Holy hell... A_C took half nudie.


----------



## We are all ONE

animal_cookie said:


> on behalf of everyone who posts in the lounge, we request you reopen the nudie thread
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> please?
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty please?
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty please and boobies?
> *NSFW*:



good morning


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

animal_cookie said:


> on behalf of everyone who posts in the lounge, we request you reopen the nudie thread


DAAAAYYUUUUM baby.

CoTB - no YOU behave. Like us.


----------



## Seyer

Lol ^


AC, you get 3 cookies.


----------



## animal_cookie

thanks everyone 

i figured someone had to do something to get this thread reopened


----------



## GenericMind

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## gloeek

animal_cookie said:


> on behalf of everyone who posts in the lounge, we request you reopen the nudie thread
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> please?
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty please?
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty please and boobies?
> *NSFW*:



soo much work for a pair of tits! it was soo worth it.


----------



## modern buddha

Mmmmm... Lovely.


----------



## kytnism

animal_cookie said:


> on behalf of everyone who posts in the lounge, we request you reopen the nudie thread
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> please?
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty please?
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty please and boobies?
> *NSFW*:



holy shit ac  MOAR!

...kytnism...


----------



## rangrz

@AC: This makes me crave milk.


----------



## n3ophy7e

*a_c* thank you so much for gracing us with the presence of your wonderful boobs


----------



## n3ophy7e

Let's see how long this lasts on photobucket...


----------



## pharmakos

yum.... beautimous.


----------



## MikeRWK

om nom nom


----------



## rangrz

I'd hit it like a Lancaster on Dresden.


----------



## animal_cookie

mmm, i want to smack n3o's ass


----------



## kaywholed

animal_cookie said:


> mmm, i want to smack n3o's ass


abuse!!!!!!


----------



## animal_cookie

i like it both ways, she is welcome spank me


----------



## Larr_E

I got all happy seeing cookie as the last post thinking I was going to get to see cookie's cookies...


----------



## kaywholed

animal_cookie said:


> i like it both ways, she is welcome spank me



but that would be child abuse.


----------



## animal_cookie

Larr_E said:


> I got all happy seeing cookie as the last post thinking I was going to get to see cookie's cookies...



look up a few posts


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

ZOMG N3O.. That is epic. So much definition. Fitness is hot, y0! /Fans self


----------



## modern buddha

n3ophy7e said:


> Let's see how long this lasts on photobucket...



Mmmm... My tipsy butt says you're looking great, ma'am.


----------



## Belisarius

N3o:  The tattoos go beautifully with your curves.


----------



## Larr_E

animal_cookie said:


> look up a few posts




Oh that is a very nice way to send me off to bed...

Kudos...


----------



## poopie

N3o- long enough! Brutally hot, doll. 

A_C- with those showing, I don't even miss the apron!


----------



## ego_loss

Hey Poopie... today is Vibby's birthday! Give her a gift... and let us watch!


----------



## poopie

Steve- whaaaat?! I have such fond memories of being tackled by her at BR2. PG is the most I'm able to do now. And this is for Vibby only.

Do *NOT* click unless you are Vibby. Fair warning.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

you are making me tingle


----------



## Larr_E

poopie, I looked and now I feel dirty for looking since i'm not Vibby. I'm sorry...


----------



## kytnism

poopie said:


> Do *NOT* click unless you are kytn. Fair warning.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



hello nurse 

...kytnism...


----------



## We are all ONE

kytnism said:


> hello nurse
> 
> ...kytnism...










We are all ONE said:


> mmm


damnit kyt


----------



## Psyduck

*animal_cookie*, you have the perfect titties. What's the size? B-xxx or C-yyy? 

Too lazy to study the whole bra system, lemme know what you are wearing  

that's the easy way for me to remember my likings. Well, I probably like all boobs, but yours are not too big, not too small, and have perfect shape  and beautiful nipples.


----------



## nekointheclouds

poopie said:


> Steve- whaaaat?! I have such fond memories of being tackled by her at BR2. PG is the most I'm able to do now. And this is for Vibby only.
> 
> Do *NOT* click unless you are Vibby. Fair warning.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Paradise by the dashboard light!


----------



## poopie

Taking risks in broad daylight in gridlocked traffic in Orlando. Oof. 

And shame on everyone whose name isn't Vibby. :D


----------



## modern buddha

My name's Vibby... at night. :D


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

well you can't expect us not to look at your fine tanned legs 



n3ophy7e said:


> Let's see how long this lasts on photobucket...


 
you literally made me  - fucking love your body, lass



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> you are making me tingle


 tell me more...




nekointheclouds said:


> Paradise by the dashboard light!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Thanks dude!


----------



## nekointheclouds

one more ass shot.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Only _one_ more? You say that like it's going to be the last...and we all know that's not true


----------



## MikeRWK

nekointheclouds said:


> one more ass shot.



I'd mount it


----------



## animal_cookie

Psyduck said:


> *animal_cookie*, you have the perfect titties. What's the size? B-xxx or C-yyy?
> 
> Too lazy to study the whole bra system, lemme know what you are wearing
> 
> that's the easy way for me to remember my likings. Well, I probably like all boobs, but yours are not too big, not too small, and have perfect shape  and beautiful nipples.



thanks, i am about a 34 b


----------



## nekointheclouds

n3ophy7e said:


> Only _one_ more? You say that like it's going to be the last...and we all know that's not true




lolol. Yes this is very true. 

I meant one more ass shot from this photo shoot.

Next time you see me naked it should be pics with my new cam!


----------



## chinky

poopie said:


> Taking risks in broad daylight in gridlocked traffic in Orlando. Oof.
> 
> And shame on everyone whose name isn't Vibby. :D


\

so this is what girls do in traffic..



MzFluffy said:


> I heard I was being called into this thread
> 
> Boobies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



im really digging the fluffy wth curves


----------



## poopie

Chinky- mostly I was texting and driving badly. I'm a woman, duh. :D

Neko- excellent red light district


----------



## chinky

i cant believe how tan your legs are and also white cotton panties are so underrated

everyone talks about thongs and all that but a nice pair o good fitting white cotton panties are just as cute and sexy and as my ex says "and you dont have to talk around witha wedgie all day"


----------



## kaywholed

poopie said:


> I'm a woman, duh. :D


i thought you just had a small penis tucked away...


----------



## paper planes




----------



## poopie

kaywholed said:


> i thought you just had a small penis tucked away...


 
I'm sitting on it. Pretty uncomfortable, because the thing is actually huge.

And, dude. I would just like to eat a meal off of that^.


----------



## paper planes

id post my face but my neck tattoos would give it away.. sometime in the future ill save yall from thining nightwatch is the only one hung, since theres so many perfectly proportioned females in here.. no disrepect but if your personality was as good as yalls body, id be leaving you with the shakes for sure.. and shit whats wrong with experimenting on the highway even tho its short lived due to the fact we have to pull off somewhere


----------



## n3ophy7e

paper planes said:


> sometime in the future ill save yall from thining nightwatch is the only one hung, since theres so many perfectly proportioned females in here.. no disrepect but if your personality was as good as yalls body, id be leaving you with the shakes for sure..


I am intrigued....


----------



## paper planes

intrigued for now but believe me ill have your full attention.. no hate intended but im on a whole nother level.. and your lil back piece is pretty sexy.. you got any more tattoos or piercings


----------



## nekointheclouds

paper planes said:


> intrigued for now but believe me ill have your full attention.. no hate intended but im on a whole nother level.. and your lil back piece is pretty sexy.. you got any more tattoos or piercings



Hahah. Wow. You certainly have some confidence. 

but when it comes down to it pictures and words mean nothing. No hate intended but its hard to prove if you really have what it takes to leave me shaking.


----------



## lonewolf13

paper planes said:


> intrigued for now but believe me ill have your full attention.. no hate intended but im on a whole nother level.. and your lil back piece is pretty sexy.. you got any more tattoos or piercings



oh shi-  i thought RTTT was bananzad.


----------



## paper planes

at least you said it right..  but im confident for many reasons.. im one of the few ppl left in this world who mean what they say.. im giving i enjoy rocking the right females world, even if she aint in the giving mood she is before im done.. like real talk girl its one of my many gifts god blessed me with.. ima show you better than i can tell you type, never had any problems or complaints.. even the homies mom loved me, i could probably have you tremble with barely any action.. i turn girls into nymphos, i can guarantee im the last of a dying breed not to sound cleche.. and they get spoiled rottin.. lmao @lonewolf dont trip im just doing me, i mean im a man whos put mine in ten fold, being humble gets you nowhere if i want something ima get it period fuck envying somebody ima just do it bigger


----------



## Busty St Clare

paper planes said:


> intrigued for now but believe me ill have your full attention.. no hate intended but im on a whole nother level.. and your lil back piece is pretty sexy.. you got any more tattoos or piercings



As long as it's not a close up of an erection. Remember only wankers fluff


----------



## modern buddha

nekointheclouds said:


> Hahah. Wow. You certainly have some confidence.
> 
> but when it comes down to it pictures and words mean nothing. No hate intended but its hard to prove if you really have what it takes to leave me shaking.



This. You can't come in, saying that you're the bomb without BEING the bomb. 

Also, poopie my dear, you're looking quite fantastic.


----------



## paper planes

lmao yall boys are funny.. And i can go wherever i want and say what i want, dont feel threatned cuz im finally being me and talking in the longue.. i wont say it if i dont mean it.. and to whoever said fully erect how the fuck am i gonna get errect taking a pic of myself.. i never put my shit out there cuz i dont have to but bein im unknown here i shared just a tiny bit.. you aint gotta trip even if you girl checked me out i wouldnt do you like that lmfao( thats a joke by the way) for yall sensisitive guys.. if you were confident then you'd know how to speak to a female, its not like im using gay lines like the rest.. like i said i love haters there everywhere thats how i know im where they wana be, step yalls game up


----------



## quiet roar

paper planes said:


> And i can go wherever i want


No, you can't.


----------



## Busty St Clare

It takes more than a big dick to make it in this nudie thread... it takes less talk, more walk


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

nekointheclouds said:


> one more ass shot.


*MUST...FIGHT...SCREEN THRUST* god I love this. Roxaaaaanne you don't have to put on that red light.(but I'm sure glad YOU did).

Hahah loving people hating on PP - just coz boy's got game - BUT bredren - you gotta deflate that enlarged ego of yours.

You still need to be more humble dude - this is the internet, fair enough if it's in person(to an extent) BUT you'll only come off as a wanker here. If you wann fuck some of the bluelight crew as well as people IRL, tis a faux pas forsurrrre.


Nicely sculpted front btw.


----------



## Noodle

I like a nice chubber.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Busty St Clare said:


>


This radiates love  You guys rock!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Busty St Clare said:


> It takes more than a big dick to make it in this nudie thread... it takes less talk, more walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



digging the bathroom tiles.... a lot.


----------



## rm-rf

bla bla bla bla ... 








n3ophy7e said:


> Let's see how long this lasts on photobucket...


 
rest assured it lasted "long enough"


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh, hi! Long enough indeed


----------



## Owl Eyed

rm-rf said:


> bla bla bla bla ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rest assured it lasted "long enough"



suPppp?


----------



## Larr_E

Busty and COTB!!! Oh my GOD!!!!!!!


----------



## Noodle

Nice contribution rm-rf. 



Busty has a body painting fetish?


----------



## ego_loss

ego_loss said:


> I should add my own nudes before judging others














Can I judge others now?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yes, yes you can


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

rm-rf said:


>


you can do no wrong


----------



## lonewolf13

dammit rm-rf you almost poked my eye out


----------



## animal_cookie

ego_loss said:


> Can I judge others now?



nope. those are old.


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## lonewolf13

fapfapfapfpafpafpapfapfpafpafpafpfpapfpafpafpafpafpafpafpafpaf


----------



## Noodle

Why can't the mirror be cleaned first?

I guess the extra scratch goes to RC's and not Windex?

:D


----------



## pharmakos

i think it adds to the atmosphere tbph


----------



## modern buddha

That is a filthy, disgusting mirror.


----------



## Way|0st

this particular nudie thread is now inadvertently becoming hilarious.  more top notch boobs and bl might  have some life left it in yet.


----------



## Utahrd

eh, the filthy mirror has a life of it's own.  that sexy, sexy filthy mirror.  oh fuck yes.  and the bare fluorescent bulbs on each side. oh yes.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

C0TB, that pic of you with the flowers is one of my favorite pics of a couple i've ever seen.
forrrealz.

and lol at this paper planes guy


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

It's a special day when your lips match your bra, IMO.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Gorgeous


----------



## Noodle

That's most certainly hot.

/fans self


----------



## DexterMeth

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> It's a special day when your lips match your bra, IMO.


Horay for Shay.. the day is great, being almost May that is, so I think I'll go jump in the spa, naked and gay...
...fapping to off-topic comments.



Busty St Clare said:


> It takes more than a big dick to make it in this nudie thread... it takes less talk, more walk


Damn bro.  I just saw this now.  That's a sick tat.  Speaching of which... I knew you were evil.. Fucking storm trooper devil.  You're lucky that COTB ain't no Darth Vader.  :D

All around good shot.  You should let her do more of what she wants like that.  I definitely would if she was my girl. ...Well shit man; to a point obviously.

I'm not looking to cross certain barriers ever, and if the girl with me at the time (or hopefully forever... you know who you are you cunt), wouldn't be cool with that, well sorry, but there are plenty of guys that are into those "barriers"... whatever the fuck that entails.



nekointheclouds said:


> one more ass shot.


Neko..... ? ..ya you know what's up. 
I just love you whole art style too.. how it's bled over off of your canvas and into the look of not just your room (and the lighting of it), but your nudie poses
----------------------------
----------------------
Edit: N30's need no explination, from me that is.... Like seriously guys, like seriously.  She is my life supply.  I'm pretty sure her physical hotness adds a bit to the whole icing on the cake factor though.  

*Dex has hit the hackpot


----------



## lostNfound

^ You high bro?


----------



## DexterMeth

Yes, but what is your point?
I spoke my mind. 
How you doing brother? Long time no see.


----------



## psycosynthesis

Requesting COTB full boobie shots pretty pretty please with cherries and whipped cream and other various dessert condiments on top.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Home safe on a late Saturday night.
Seeing that cop who I didn't see pull over someone else made me thank my lucky stars, eat cold chicken over the kitchen sink, and take my clothes off.




















good night


----------



## pharmakos

you do bathroom mirror shoots so much better than me.


----------



## Seyer

Hells yeah, PI.


----------



## ego_loss

thenightwatch said:


> you do bathroom mirror shoots so much better than me.


 
maybe it's because her bathroom mirror isn't covered in spittle... and her penis doesn't bend at an impossible angle when erect...


----------



## D n A

^ haha, indeed


----------



## pharmakos

are you saying even PI wouldn't look hot in my mirror?

cause she probably still would.


----------



## kytnism

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Home safe on a late Saturday night.
> Seeing that cop who I didn't see pull over someone else made me thank my lucky stars, eat cold chicken over the kitchen sink, and take my clothes off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good night



classy _and_ intriguing. 

beautifully done pi 

...kytnism...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

thank you not bad for being drunk off my ass
time to go running!


----------



## Larr_E

I love ^this^ woman...


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> drunk off my ass



talking about ass, where was that ass
otherwise this was fun
progressive flirt is good time


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

there were ass shots but they didn't make the cut


----------



## guineaPig

Still remember the metallic PI. 
I think you created some obscure fetish with that one.
Googling "sexy tattoed robots" just isn't the same.


----------



## Owl Eyed

looking _very_ good PI


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Thx Owlie.  Imagine if I wasn't bloated and full of fried chicken.  LOL I probably would look the same.



guineaPig said:


> Still remember the metallic PI.








I remember re-posting this for you before   This pic was 4 years ago?


----------



## THCified

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> there were ass shots but they didn't make the cut



A shame!


----------



## nekointheclouds

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Thx Owlie.  Imagine if I wasn't bloated and full of fried chicken.  LOL I probably would look the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember re-posting this for you before   This pic was 4 years ago?



I always knew you had buns of steel. I didnt know your whole body was!

Also those undressing pictures are so hawt


----------



## n3ophy7e

Larr_E said:


> I love ^this^ woman...


Back off she's mine!  

Looking absolutely sen-bloody-_sational_ PI, even (especially?) full of beer and fried chicken  


First nude shot in my new flat


----------



## Seyer

Holy fuck yes.


----------



## addictivepersona

n3ophy7e said:


> First nude shot in my new flat


Well hello there.  :D


----------



## Owl Eyed

i hope my body looks as good when im PI/n30s age :c

i don't hike,
the only thing i climb are cockz


----------



## rangrz

n3ophy7e said:


> Back off she's mine!
> 
> Looking absolutely sen-bloody-_sational_ PI, even (especially?) full of beer and fried chicken
> 
> 
> First nude shot in my new flat


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

n3ophy7e said:


>



scissor me timbers, lassie


----------



## Larr_E

n3ophy7e said:


> Back off she's mine!




What are the odds of sharing her? We can take turns or both at the same time? Hell, maybe turns this into a love triangle...








... Was that sly enough???


----------



## We are all ONE

n3ophy7e said:


> First nude shot in my new flat


 
your best to date, hawt


----------



## poopie

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Home safe on a late Saturday night.
> Seeing that cop who I didn't see pull over someone else made me thank my lucky stars, eat cold chicken over the kitchen sink, and take my clothes off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good night


 


n3ophy7e said:


> Back off she's mine!
> 
> Looking absolutely sen-bloody-_sational_ PI, even (especially?) full of beer and fried chicken
> 
> 
> First nude shot in my new flat



Oh my word. Seriously?!

*PI*- B&W series? Phenom. It's oozing class...and secretions.

*N3o*- New place suits your right breast perfectly! That picture, that pose, those ruffled undies...you look great, babe.


----------



## n3ophy7e

poopie said:


> secretions


Hot  


And thank you all for the lovely comments


----------



## animal_cookie

goddamn n3o and PI are hot!


----------



## guineaPig

That metallic PI is still awesome.
4 years later. Still memorable.


----------



## Noodle

Well. Good morning to me and you and you and you.

:D


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

n3ophy7e said:


> Back off she's mine!
> 
> Looking absolutely sen-bloody-_sational_ PI, even (especially?) full of beer and fried chicken
> 
> 
> First nude shot in my new flat


oh oh ohhhhh - yes please. lovely shot love. enticing.

PI - you better have put those saucy pics on a good site coz those are getting right- clicked later! especially loving the last one corr missus... loving the longer hair btw babe


----------



## DexterMeth

n3ophy7e said:


> Back off she's mine!
> 
> Looking absolutely sen-bloody-_sational_ PI, even (especially?) full of beer and fried chicken
> 
> 
> First nude shot in my new flat


Hey I know right hi? Totes pudding off topic, I have  it hi g more to add other than, I agree about PI. 
Jello shot ftmfl
:D


----------



## pharmakos

figured i'd turn on the fluorescents   they didn't make me look quite as pasty as i expected...


----------



## MikeRWK

n3ophy7e said:


> First nude shot in my new flat



I would suck those nipples right off then bury my head between those thighs :D MMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## BeachBum4u

gloeek said:


> so my ass is actually small. i have nooo clue why it looks so enormous in that first picture. weird angles, i suppose. whatev






Not big at all, in fact quite lovely my dear!


----------



## modern buddha

Glandular secretions... So much of it.

If this thread was paper, everything would be smeared from my saliva. 

I'd eat off of you people, you're so gorgeous. 

n3o, you're looking awesome, hun. Keep up the great work. It's paying off. 

As for PI, for being late 30s, you look like you're in your twenties. Makin' me realize how good exercise can be for the body. 

edit: Almost overlooked TNW! Lol. Sorry, mate, I'm drooling too much! Put a smile on, you look better with a smile.


----------



## pharmakos

that is a smile

you should see me frown


----------



## lonewolf13

wAAo this thread is full of win.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

*S_L* I will be 40 in January and not feeling bad about it at all.
*roughjack* I don't care when my pics get taken down by a hosting site.  First come.  First serve.  Thanks for the hair compliment.  It is testing my patience but I like where it could be.


----------



## lonewolf13

lol roughjack was looking at you hair... whatta SNip


----------



## modern buddha

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> *S_L* I will be 40 in January and not feeling bad about it at all.
> *roughjack* I don't care when my pics get taken down by a hosting site.  First come.  First serve.  Thanks for the hair compliment.  It is testing my patience but I like where it could be.



I would say not! You'd have nothing to feel bad about, from this angle. You are doing well for yourself.


----------



## DexterMeth

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> *S_L* I will be 40 in January and not feeling bad about it at all.
> *roughjack* I don't care when my pics get taken down by a hosting site.  First come.  First serve.  Thanks for the hair compliment.  It is testing my patience but I like where it could be.


I think he was just trying to look out for you.  In any case, I'm glad you don't give a fuck PI.


----------



## lonewolf13

either way. sexy women are sexy women


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

ohhh shit ! been a minute since i did this lolollll


----------



## lonewolf13

nice


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

zank u zank u


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

technically nude!


----------



## lonewolf13

*ahem* rightclicksaved. *ahem*

love the side shave


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

THANKS! bitches be jockin my swag n shitttttt making it popular lol


----------



## ChickenScratch

i hope you don't smoke cigs in the house with your baby.  that's disgusting.


----------



## pharmakos

breEZygotdatfire said:


> ohhh shit ! been a minute since i did this lolollll



seriously just wanna walk up and smack that

nice


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

DexterMeth said:


> I think he was just trying to look out for you.  In any case, I'm glad you don't give a fuck PI.



no no...just thinking purely of my download folder on my hard drive tbph...

sh-wiiiiiing

Breezy - you and just about every girl out there, they've already hit up and realized that swag is butters.


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

night, haha  thanksssss
and b1t ive had the side of my head shaved for too long to count and everyone thought i was crazy until everyone in the world did it!!!! jerk lol


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

p.s. chicken, just because theres a cigarette on the counter why does that mean i smoke in the house?


----------



## Necr0sis

Whatever u say skrillex

Nd could u be so kind as to post that first pic up again? 

-much love
Turtlesoup


----------



## pharmakos

tinypic.com never takes down my pics


----------



## breEZygotdatfire




----------



## Necr0sis

Nice

Blood flow got redirected now I can't think straight


----------



## pharmakos

*NSFW*: 



my cawk has a merilyn monroe style beauty mark/mole
i need a tan


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

^nice dick!!!!! :O i wants


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

;x

omfg giant ass pic is giant


----------



## nekointheclouds

Feel like this place could use alittle color.


----------



## MikeRWK

Thank god i feel like balance has been restored!


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

very gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! i love your wing tats


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

breEZygotdatfire said:


> ;x


ohhhh shiyat I forgot how much I fucking love your arse...**it's getting bit hawt in hurrrr*

Neko - you'd fit very nicely in Amsterdam..errrr


----------



## Owl Eyed

ITT: Skrillex has been a BLer since 2010.


----------



## rangrz

>



[/QUOTE]






BZZZHHHT WAAAHWAAAHWAAAHWHOOMPWAAAHWAAAHWHOOMP
VEEEEEEEEEEE BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZHTTWAAHWAAHWHOOMP?

Notwithstanding that; you are delicious, I am loving the nice plump mound you got going.


----------



## lonewolf13

i'm gonna tell your GF rangrz


----------



## rangrz

... I think she'd agree personally.


----------



## lonewolf13

3some? i can film.


----------



## rangrz

I would hit that harder then American Freedom™  smashing into oppression. So yes.


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

hahahahaha you motherfuckers.


----------



## lonewolf13

i ran out of lotion


----------



## DexterMeth

nekointheclouds said:


> Feel like this place could use alittle color.


amazing

You have a good eye Neko.


----------



## Noodle

I like the lines all around.  That is a great composition.  The colors pop right out of this LCD....


----------



## chinky

lauren got dat ass


how old is the baby now and are you still with the crackhead? or is he back in jail


----------



## MemphisX3

thenightwatch said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> my cawk has a merilyn monroe style beauty mark/mole
> i need a tan



i feel if you were ever to give any kind of interview to anyone you would have to include "posting pictures of my dick on BL" when asked what your hobbies are


----------



## Owl Eyed

No you don't understand it's like 9 inches.


----------



## modern buddha

Would you like to measure for me?


----------



## pharmakos

requesting nudes from memphisx3, owlie, simply_live, tender lamb shank, busty st. clare and chinky


----------



## Owl Eyed

no.


----------



## tender lamb shank

thenightwatch said:


> requesting nudes from memphisx3, owlie, simply_live, tender lamb shank, busty st. clare and chinky



Fuck off cunt!!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Cripes lemme start taking off my clothes













and sign me the fuck up for dem motivational tapes, paper planes


----------



## modern buddha

Dammit, PI. Get a new hosting site. Lol. Didn't even take them five minutes to take down the pictures. 

 to your tummy, though.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahahaha whatever I assume the creepy dudes will save and host


----------



## We are all ONE

jesus christ what happened to your belly button


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

it is large enough to host 10 jelly bellys or 8 peanut M&M's


----------



## We are all ONE

Perpetual Indulgence said:


>



okay, Im dropping my guard for a minute and letting you know you have the greatest ass I have ever seen and when fucktard goes cookoo again im going to mow your box like the last meal on death row


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahahahha yup  
Can you imagine leaving that ass?  He WAS fuckin crazy.  I am solid chick, man.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn1VGytzXus


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am a stoner dude I got time to kill with my brain cells.


----------



## modern buddha

How you manage to keep such a fit, healthy looking body is beyond me.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

it is called balance


----------



## We are all ONE

New Balance in her case


----------



## modern buddha

and now she'll have her sexual balance back, too.


----------



## Bagseed

back to topic


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

oooooh very nice
WELCOME


----------



## rm-rf

straighten the knees, and palms to the floor bro. keep exhaling the whole time.

for extra credit, slowly slide your palms back to your toes, then wrap your palms around your heels and push your face closer to the floor slowly, all the while without breaking contact between the floor and your fingertips.


----------



## Bagseed

thx 

since i was fat (not obese though) as a kid, i like to show my body nowadays :D

edit: @ rm-rf

maybe sometime (;


----------



## vacathizzle

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> hahahaha whatever I assume the creepy dudes will save and host



DAT BEER. I  PI the most because not only does she often post smoking hot pics, those pics usually contain awesome beer.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

usually the beer in my belly and the bottles are in a different thread
when worlds collide


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> hahahaha whatever I assume the creepy dudes will save and host



I won't host it but I sure will save it.  Beer & booty.  Yes.


----------



## MikeRWK

by the lord jesus PI you deffinately havent been eatin any boiled dinner 

I now know what ass worship is.

PI's got me hypnotized


----------



## bagochina

not bad PI, i cant even come up with any criticism commentary, except for the obvious.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

the beer choice or the scar on my arse cheek from a tick last year?


----------



## pharmakos

took in fulfillment of a request from my stalker


----------



## Owl Eyed

thenightwatch,


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahahahaa dick hole

where is yours, owlie?


----------



## pharmakos

the hole was caused by a nocturnal erection while drunkenly asleep on my friend's couch.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> hahahahaa dick hole
> 
> where is yours, owlie?



i have a vagina.


----------



## DexterMeth

No... you don't actually.


----------



## Owl Eyed

no i do.


----------



## DexterMeth

na.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Owl Eyed said:


>



Not enough twerkin' imo


----------



## bagochina

> the beer choice or the scar on my arse cheek from a tick last year?



the underwear


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

that is what I run in


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

WOOOOO PI your body is breathtaking. I should stop eating pizza and start the Pee Eye fitness challenge. 

and @chinky LOL crackhead is no longer a crackhead, and not in jail but out on bond. We are no longer together though. FREE BITCHHH!


----------



## Ms.Martini

oh man, i would love to participate if i didn't have people i know on here.


----------



## rangrz

Owl Eyed said:


> thenightwatch,



The goggles, they do nothing. My eyes!... Which means you sir, are an excellent model/actor, as you captured the horror of some of TNWs pics.


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

ffuqqqq dat! Participate girl! We need more booties!


----------



## Owl Eyed

rangrz said:


> The goggles, they do nothing. My eyes!... Which means you sir, are an excellent model/actor, as you captured the horror of some of TNWs pics.



thx


----------



## chinky

breEZygotdatfire said:


> WOOOOO PI your body is breathtaking. I should stop eating pizza and start the Pee Eye fitness challenge.
> 
> and @chinky LOL crackhead is no longer a crackhead, and not in jail but out on bond. We are no longer together though. FREE BITCHHH!



 miss independent huh? and out on bond..why am i not suprised? didnt dude just get outta jail like a year ago and already got another case?? sounds like hes a good criminal lol

post some pics of the youngin ..your kid, shes gotta be what atleast 1 by now, maybe 1 1/2?


----------



## Noodle

One day PI and I will talk ass and drink beer, not in that order of course.  Unless things get chilly, then we'll have to spark a Philly.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

breEZygotdatfire said:


> I should stop eating pizza and start the Pee Eye fitness challenge.


Pizza is part of the diet


----------



## We are all ONE

Owl Eyed said:


> thenightwatch,


----------



## Owl Eyed

I belong on efukt.


----------



## Noodle

Power bottom ish?  or what?


----------



## modern buddha

Lol, dickhole.

And owl's confused-as-fuck face.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nice quads Owlie  


Here is my bum wrapped in snow leopard


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ooooh bella


----------



## gloeek

mmm n30! so sexy!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thank you ladieeees  Same to you both!!! *purrrs*


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

n3o staysssss sexy!!!!!! more pics from breeezy coming soon!!!!!!


----------



## rm-rf

n3ophy7e said:


> Nice quads Owlie
> 
> 
> Here is my bum wrapped in snow leopard



yuuum


----------



## beagleboy

ha ha ha Owl. Dangerous


----------



## VanWeyden

n3ophy7e said:


> Nice quads Owlie
> 
> 
> Here is my bum wrapped in snow leopard



I'd hit that harder than Anders Breivik hits a socialist holiday camp.


----------



## DexterMeth

my salmon eggs


beagleboy said:


> ha ha ha Owl. Dangerous



lmfao


----------



## n3ophy7e

VanWeyden said:


> I'd hit that harder than Anders Breivik hits a socialist holiday camp.


Ummm....thanks? 

:D


----------



## Owl Eyed

get into a little bit of a marital spat, dexie?


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

n3ophy7e said:


> Nice quads Owlie
> 
> 
> Here is my bum wrapped in snow leopard


 muy bien, me gusta -senorita del fuego!!


----------



## Bella_Luvs_Blues

*Someone asked..so here u go*

I gotta PM asking me to post here so here ya go....My booty =)


----------



## MikeRWK

Bella_Luvs_Blues said:


> I gotta PM asking me to post here so here ya go....My booty =)



The things id do...


----------



## Noodle

And he ain't whistlin' dixie.

Dollah bill, dollah dollah bill...!


----------



## nekointheclouds

Tan lines or GTFO


----------



## MikeRWK

gloeek said:


> mmm n30! so sexy!



Nice :D


----------



## slushy muddy water

neko your allsome bewbs need the aloe vera rubs 
pics pls
for your health!



ChickenScratch said:


> i wish i was around when gloeek put that sharpie up her ass.
> 
> i also wish more nudie thread whore's would plug objects in their ass and post it on the drugz board.



never wouldve happened if it werent for gm's super effective rapist wit


----------



## THCified

nekointheclouds said:


> Tan lines or GTFO



I think it's NICE


----------



## KiwiQflyer




----------



## Seyer

Odamn.


----------



## nekointheclouds

KiwiQflyer said:


>



Dat figure! 

your boobs are the best.


----------



## Noodle

I want a kiwi flyer.

Thank you for making the bed back up when I leave in the morning.


----------



## That_Guy

KiwiQflyer said:


>



Bud Light - no
PBR  - yes
straw in PBR - no
dat ass - yes
other beer - unsure, but over all, very yes


----------



## n3ophy7e

Kiwi!!!!  You are so incredibly amazing


----------



## kaywholed

KiwiQflyer said:


>



your taste in beer is not nearly as good as my taste in womenz


----------



## DeathDomokun

Those curves


----------



## DexterMeth

damn keys... hi again


----------



## Max Power

That_Guy said:


> other beer - unsure, but over all, very yes



blue moon. not bad for a macro, imo.

oh and kiwi, I would hit that so hard that whoever pulled me out would be crowned the next king of england.


----------



## Seyer

Theres actually 4 beers 8)


----------



## modern buddha

KiwiQflyer said:


>



Oooooh. I like these.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Max Power said:


> I would hit that so hard that whoever pulled me out would be crowned the next king of england.


That, was, awesome :D


----------



## modern buddha

n3ophy7e said:


>


----------



## bagochina

not knockin on the photo or anything kiwi, but if you would prop your ass up a little bit and spread the thighs just a littttle bit more. just sayin.


----------



## slushy muddy water

*bagochina photography *
brought to you by nabisco 

i doubt she's still in that position to take such detailed direction, sir 
enjoy what you see you heathen 



kiwi i want to nap on your amazing sweater puppies


----------



## pharmakos

kiwi you have such nice bewbs

and butt

and i like that there's three different types of empty beer on your bedside stand

straw in your pbr, lol


----------



## MikeRWK

kiwi has the best tits in this thread hands down, id throw away all my pillows :D


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

KiwiQflyer said:


>



o o O OH OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Too fine - Kiwi I fucking love it when you post, bird...



n3ophy7e said:


> That, was, awesome :D




erm, yes please. thank you please.


----------



## MikeRWK

n30 got dat ass too :D


----------



## We are all ONE

MikeRWK said:


> The things id do...


$200 iirc

and shit damn shazam kiwi!


----------



## nekointheclouds




----------



## MikeRWK

nekointheclouds said:


>



damn looks like theres a cross on your back


----------



## Noodle

That is an angel.


----------



## BiggDirty01

I'd like to give a standing ovation to the beautiful ladies in this thread. Been on BL for 4 years, never thought to check out the lounge. Boy, was I missing out. Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## VanWeyden

Bad quality, just out of the shower though...


----------



## ChickenScratch

i wish doug would post his beautiful self in here.


----------



## Bill

^ lel

Holy fuck ballz at the kiwi and n3o glorious side bewb
& neko, dat noice sun tan lined ass


----------



## ChickenScratch

bill, you should put your cock in that yellow sock and post some red hot chilli pepper type pics. 

i'd jack off all over myself.


----------



## Bill

I don't know what happened to those yeller socks. 
Would green, orange, blue, or red be ok instead?


----------



## ChickenScratch

yes, i just want to see your cock in a sock.


----------



## rangrz

Kiwiw|n3o- be careful, if either of you  accrerate any more sexiness, you will exceed the nomnomeskhar limit and degenerate beauteon pressure will not be able to support it and you will collapse into a singularity where the deliciousness field is of infinite strength.


----------



## aesoprock

slushy muddy water said:


> i doubt she's still in that position to take such detailed direction, sir
> enjoy what you see you heathen



Oh hey there 
Will we have the pleasure to enjoy some SMW anytime soon?


----------



## MikeRWK

Moarrrrrr slusheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bella_Luvs_Blues

*Happy Now???*



lonewolf13 said:


> tits of GTFO













*There i posted tits and ass.....Happy Now?*


----------



## lonewolf13

thank you m'lady


----------



## nekointheclouds

Bella_Luvs_Blues said:


> *There i posted tits and ass.....Happy Now?*



Happy yet distracted by the font.


----------



## MzFluffy

fun times hehe 






nom nom


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Love it fluffers!!!!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Kiwi your tits would look so good on my body


----------



## We are all ONE

perpetual indulgence said:


> kiwi your tits would look so good on my body


qft


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

*sigh*


----------



## Sepher

n3ophy7e said:


> That, was, awesome :D



Yay! At last. I swear every bloody time I come in here find you've posted some nudie bits a few pages back but by the time I get to 'em Photobucket's deleted the bloody pics. Thought I was never gonna get to see any N3o boobies and nekkidness.  Looking purdy pert there N3o. Very lickable. :licksface:


----------



## MikeRWK

Mmmmm kiwi i would suck those nipples right off you


----------



## rangrz

Bella_Luvs_Blues said:


> *There i posted tits and ass.....Happy Now?*



A new contributor appears. Very very nice. I think this thread needs MOAR.


----------



## vacathizzle

MzFluffy said:


> nom nom



I want to bury my face in there and never come out.


----------



## rangrz

@Fluffly- You are sexier then I remember, not that I ever recall you being anything but hot, but I say you are looking better then ever!


----------



## modern buddha

She got a boob job. I think it's lifted her confidence level.


----------



## kaywholed

a confident ass hole is a pretty ass hole


----------



## pharmakos

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Kiwi your tits would look so good on my body



...but they look great on her body too


----------



## Max Power

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Kiwi your tits would look so good on my body



They would look even better on my face.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

nekointheclouds said:


>



Want to smash.

smash over and over.


----------



## MzFluffy

hell yeah it is.. a confident one lol


----------



## Libby

Ooohh nudie thread, I feel naughty haha.


----------



## MikeRWK

Lookin fine


----------



## lonewolf13

i like your dolls on your dresser.... 

and your body.


----------



## pharmakos

Libby said:


> Ooohh I am at my goal weight today! This means I can have cheeseburger, fuck yeah! Maybe life isn't so bad.



hell, treat yourself to three cheeseburgers

looking _very _nice


----------



## Larr_E

Wow Libby, Te Quiero...


----------



## subopm420

Damn Libby


----------



## Libby

Purrrrrr


----------



## lonewolf13

its official Kiwi is my official dreamgirlfriend.... i'm gonna print and cut out her pic and keep it in my wallet. 

when people ask "who's that?" i'll say : "my girlfriend, but right now she's busy jumping out of perfectly good airplanes." 

and we'll all laugh


----------



## blurrrxx




----------



## debaser

Wowowow.


----------



## lonewolf13

nice... berry nice.


----------



## blurrrxx

thanks


----------



## slortaone

blurrr my god flash us ya gash for a lilttle bit o cash


----------



## kaywholed

Libby said:


> You can eat chocolate bars if a fuller body is your prefrence, I make my body how I want it, u dont have to think im sexy if im not ur type. Everyone is different


As a woman, you should make your body how I want it, because I am the man, and you are trying to impress me.



Libby said:


> Lulz
> 
> This thread needs more cock in it, where's yours Kaywholed?


----------



## Libby

kaywholed said:


> As a woman, you should make your body how I want it, because I am the man, and you are trying to impress me.



Bwaahahahaaha! 8)

Ahh good sport for posting a pic though, even if you didn't whip it out for it.


----------



## MikeRWK

kaywholed your legs look like tumors


----------



## Libby

Just for you, here are some pics I had taken by a photography student friend ages ago when I was chubby and had tits, enjoy!


----------



## kaywholed

mucho better 
not that the first ones sucked...


----------



## Libby

Different strokes, lulz

so.. who's next with the cock? 8)  
preferably no underwear...


----------



## nekointheclouds

Libby my dear, you are NOT Chubby in those pics.

Your boobs are awesome, and in one you look down right thin. If you consider this chubby id hate to see you thin.


----------



## Seyer

O......shit.


----------



## bagochina

> I just want her to know theres NOTHING wrong with her in those last pics!


not even the oversized pubic mound? excellent tits!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Holy moly!  Libby and blurrxx are my new faves.


----------



## We are all ONE

bagochina said:


> not even the oversized pubic mound? excellent tits!


sup w dat?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

if I suck my tummy in hips up in while laying down mine looks like that too prolly all chicks who don't have an enormous gut


----------



## MikeOekiM

i love oversized pubic mounds.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Libby said:


>



This is absolute *perfection* Libby


----------



## RedLeader

blurrrxx said:


>



God Damn.


----------



## tender lamb shank

blurrrxx said:


>



I suppose I'd let you have sex with me


----------



## n3ophy7e

So I discovered tonight it's actually pretty hard to take pics of oneself whilst lying on your stomach :D


----------



## debaser

Nice


----------



## kaywholed

@n3o
that is why the invented:
tripods and timers
creepy dudes who can take the n00dy pics for you


----------



## Lost Ego

Libby said:


> Different strokes, lulz
> 
> so.. who's next with the cock? 8)
> preferably no underwear...


----------



## rangrz

Libby: Fucking perfection! MOAR!.
Blurr: That is what I am talking about! MMMMMM... its posts like yours that make the nudie thread such an epic thread.
N3o: As always, you never fail to take beautiful pictures. I award you 25 internets for making the intertubes not suck.


----------



## DexterMeth

n3ophy7e said:


> So I discovered tonight it's actually pretty hard to take pics of oneself whilst lying on your stomach :D



lol 

Oh ya, and blurrx is doing it right.. but only slightly.


----------



## pharmakos

stfu dex she does it a million times better than you

all the shots in the last few pages are great.


----------



## DexterMeth

I was giving her a compliment.


----------



## pharmakos

you were giving her a neg and you fuckin know it lol


----------



## addictivepersona

^ That's been done before.  Look in TPH for some post by me in a picture thread.


----------



## n3ophy7e

SCREW YOU S_L!!!!!!!!!  


:D 


I mean.....pff, of course I wasn't stupid and desperate enough to click on ALL of those tags.....
Obviously...


----------



## kaywholed

Simply_Live said:


> Judgement day:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ready for it?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you absolutely sure?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, don't look any further. I can't believe I'm doing this.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn. Back. Now.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you still clicking these? Are you expecting something?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think I'm dumb enough to post nudes on the Internet?
> 
> Okay, fine...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> These are now nudes:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> Just not mine!


fuck that shit!


----------



## modern buddha

addictivepersona said:


> ^ That's been done before.  Look in TPH for some post by me in a picture thread.



It was good enough to do again! And of COURSE you clicked all of those, addi. Wanted to make sure you're still the only one who's seen my naked body on BL. 



n3ophy7e said:


> SCREW YOU S_L!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :D
> 
> 
> I mean.....pff, of course I wasn't stupid and desperate enough to click on ALL of those tags.....
> Obviously...



I know you weren't. You're a very intelligent young woman.  

I guess I'm just far too shy.


----------



## addictivepersona

Simply_Live said:


> I guess I'm just far too shy.


Or you learned your lesson last time.  ;)


----------



## kaywholed

Simply_Live said:


> I guess I'm just far too shy.



too hide such beauty is a crime melady.


----------



## modern buddha

Then put me in prison with more of my own kind.


----------



## kaywholed

Simply_Live said:


> Then put me in prison with more of my own kind.


dunno if you wanna be in jail with other members of the Lounge.  Papa will trade you for smack, and most of them would likely have communicable diseases or be unfun crazy people you do not want to be locked up with.


----------



## modern buddha

I'm sure we'll all get along just fine. They'd be able to have teh nudes in prison, too. Lol.


----------



## pharmakos

i knew it was a trick but i kept clicking anyway


----------



## DexterMeth

damn.. me too


----------



## Lost Ego

this thread needs more tits...



Simply_Live said:


> I'm sure we'll all get along just fine. They'd be able to have teh nudes in prison, too. Lol.



sl ->


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

^ this


----------



## Lost Ego

face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



body
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wish i had a 6 pack, someone buy me one?
almost had one back in the day...


----------



## Libby

Lost Ego said:


>



Mmm yeah! I would rub my oversized mound all over that gorgeous pink cock. Yummy!


----------



## Lost Ego

^ ty. i saw your mound and i would love to bury my face into it. post more pics? this is becoming a cockfest


----------



## Libby

Teehee! Ohh I posted heaps already! I WANT cockfest! Puurrr *lick*


----------



## Lost Ego

what do i get if i do?? vagfest? xD /mouthwater.jpeg


Libby said:


>





Libby said:


>



reposting ur junk.


----------



## Libby

Aww sweetheart, you cant have a one man cockfest, NEXT!


----------



## Lost Ego

U wanna bet?


----------



## Libby

Go on then pumpkin, cum shot would be nice.


----------



## modern buddha

Lost Ego said:


> this thread needs more tits...
> 
> 
> 
> sl ->



Or I can just keep complimenting the other people that post nude pictures in this thread. Do you really think those are the only two choices?


----------



## ArCi

libby is fiesty.


----------



## GenericMind

That little tea set on her dresser is fucking G.


----------



## Libby

^Its an antique japanese cloisone miniature mother fucker, made of 24 carot gold and enamel


----------



## Owl Eyed

Libby said:


> ^Its an antique japanese cloisone miniature mother fucker, made of 24 carot gold and *enamel*




from the teeth of children?///


----------



## Libby

Vitreous enamel not tooth enamel spaz.
COCK or GTFO!


----------



## GenericMind

moar vagina plz.


----------



## beagleboy

does marrisssaaa still post nudies here?
why doesnt she post moar plx!?


----------



## ArCi

her new bf doesn't like her posting nude pics.


----------



## Lost Ego

Libby said:


> Go on then pumpkin, cum shot would be nice.



Oh cupcake, maybe once someone posts something that'll make me cum. + its hard to take a pic of that if i ejaculate in my hand and i'd hate to cum everywhere.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

beagleboy said:


> does marrisssaaa still post nudies here?
> why doesnt she post moar plx!?



she found out it's more profitable to get paid for her nudes than giving them away for free.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

nah Fluffy still does


----------



## n3ophy7e

For *beagleboy*, cos he cares about my future


----------



## DexterMeth

n3ophy7e said:


> For *beagleboy*, cos he cares about my future



I lol'd


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Holy definition, girl!  
I care about you.  Fuck Beagleboy.  He don't.


----------



## n3ophy7e

lol, thanks beautiful


----------



## Lost Ego

n3ophy7e said:


> For *beagleboy*, cos he cares about my future



lol i could be your beagle boy baby. na not really im more like a pug xD. very pretty, love the hip bones


----------



## modern buddha

n3ophy7e said:


> For *beagleboy*, cos he cares about my future



I care too... I'm just brutally honest.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^ ^I know love, I know   

Thanks Lost Ego!


----------



## animal_cookie

yummy boobies n3o


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thanks lovely!


----------



## beagleboy

^cool dude. Especially since I know yur not a slut!
You could be my girlfriend and we could go mini-biking.........and then you'd let me win in a DH ski race!
That'd be real cool.

I'll post my very own nudies in about 4 months. I'm on a sub 1000 cal diet. I love the way I feel when I'm in shape and thats something I would be willing to share with you, when I'm ready.


----------



## iheartthisthread

I made 50 posts just so I could come in here and say this is the best nudie thread on the web. 
DAMN Ladies... Just damn... I really do heart this thread!


----------



## slushy muddy water

so much creeps


----------



## iheartthisthread

me slushy? 
Where`d you get that idea?


----------



## slushy muddy water

i get all my ideas from the russian space station


----------



## iheartthisthread

cool... I wonder if they can see my house from there... (draws shades so they can`t see me fapping to slushys pics)


----------



## Lost Ego

iheartthisthread said:


> I made 50 posts just so I could come in here and say this is the best nudie thread on the web.
> DAMN Ladies... Just damn... I really do heart this thread!







wtf r u doing? you're gonna make every last female on the internet evacuate this thread lolol. if u dont mind me asking - when ur searching for nudes on the internet how the hell do u come across this specific thread?


----------



## shimazu

^ 
says the guy who creeps on every chick

also beagleboy a sub 1000 a day calorie diet what are you tryin to get in a fashion show?

or just returning from vacay at Auschwitz?


----------



## iheartthisthread

Was just looking for myspace friends from back in the day... My name`s been changed to protect the innocent.


----------



## Lost Ego

shimazu said:


> ^
> says the guy who creeps on every chick
> 
> also beagleboy a sub 1000 a day calorie diet what are you tryin to get in a fashion show?
> 
> or just returning from vacay at Auschwitz?



atleast im consistent LOL. and let them see my face... and cock. speaking of which, here u go libby - just came and thought of u so i took this pic -> not how it sounds lolol






i feel like such a whore and i love it.
p.s. how do i add nsfw to my pics?


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Lost Ego said:


> atleast im consistent LOL. and let them see my face... and cock. speaking of which, here u go libby - just came and thought of u so i took this pic -> *not how it sounds* lolol
> i feel like such a whore and i love it.
> p.s. how do i add nsfw to my pics?



Oh.


----------



## shimazu

brb gotta find Will Smith


----------



## pharmakos

it would be so horrible if some random chicks started accounts just to tell me how hot my nudes are.


----------



## Lost Ego

^sarcasm?


----------



## pharmakos

if random creepers haven't shut down the nudie thread yet then it ain't gonna happen


----------



## beagleboy

shimazu said:


> ^
> says the guy who creeps on every chick
> 
> also beagleboy a sub 1000 a day calorie diet what are you tryin to get in a fashion show?
> 
> or just returning from vacay at Auschwitz?



I have dieted a couple times in the past @ sub 1k cal/day and had good results. Soon I get my membership to the YMCA and will tailor my diet to meet the physical demands. I tried a no fat diet once and I suffered from hypoglycemia for a few months afterwards. Passing out while standing up is'nt any fun. 

Have you ever been on a Athletic team or played coed type shit shimazu?? Feels good man.
And no, theres no fashion shows in my future, I just get a real mental high controlling my food intake. I plan on having a good physical fitness level in a few months. I'm not going for heroin chic, I want to feel good about my progress and learn how my own body adapts to stresses, so I keep detailed records of exercises completed and nutrients consumed and will more than likely join a recreation sports league of some sort and/or enter bike/foot races down in Florida.

LOL..........and if my spirits rise as i get more active in my community, I am destined to find either a real lovely grown ass women who FUCKS, and/or explore casual sex. I think thats what I want. I'm pretty excited about the new city i live in, its people and the groups I belong to._ U know what that means.....???! No Moar Cruising Glory Holes 4 this Tom Kat!_


----------



## Lost Ego

i hate u


----------



## beagleboy

^ U mad bro?


----------



## pharmakos

quit being OT



thenightwatch said:


> me, POV =p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


----------



## shimazu

im not OT im just a passionate person


----------



## pharmakos

lmfao


----------



## We are all ONE

Thread needs Beagleboy boot pics


----------



## modern buddha

thenightwatch said:


> it would be so horrible if some random chicks started accounts just to tell me how hot my nudes are.



Your nudes are hot.


----------



## shimazu

We are all ONE said:


> Thread needs Beagleboy boot pics



and the five full paragraph post that invariably follows


----------



## Lost Ego

whats the big deal with beagle boy?


----------



## pharmakos

Simply_Live said:


> Your nudes are hot.





so are yours.

...


----------



## modern buddha

Why thank you.


----------



## KiwiQflyer




----------



## DexterMeth

poopie said:


> Kiwi- drink MOAR! And them get naked and take pictures plz. :D


Cause and effect.  My dick.

Today was a good day.... -anonymous black rapper


----------



## n3ophy7e

Indeed. 
*Kiwi* you have the most perfect tits I've ever seen, not even joking a little bit


----------



## iheartthisthread

Mmmn Kiwi just Mmmmmn.....


----------



## Libby

Oh My Satan, you actually posted cum shot for me! you are such a good boy!
Ok you can have more vagina, 
but fuck it was really really difficult to take pictures of my own lady area, I need someone to help take pics! haha
This was the best I could manage.






















*waits for people to make fun of Hello Kitty..*


----------



## iheartthisthread

That wasn`t the kitty I was checking out...
Dayum....


----------



## Libby

I have a big clit, I wish I had a tiny little one like example:
http://pussytypes.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/small-inner-labia-1.jpg
But I've seen worse so I don't complain.


----------



## debaser

Libby, such doable things come to my mind when I look at your pics. You're all what a (wo)man needs. Perfect


----------



## Libby

Thanks 
I was supposed to get my roots bleached but I missed my hairdresser appointment so I spent the money on drugs and stayed home this weekend, hah!
Show me your pics loulou?
It's quiet here on the weekends, I'm horny, I should've gone to work despite tragic regrowth..


----------



## debaser

Alas I'm a bit fat, I have to work out and look at my food intake before posting anything here 

But I'll think of it, seriously


----------



## Libby

Aww no-one's perfect, I have been anorexic, I have been thin, I have been healthy, I have been chubby, and at every stage there are people who digg it and people who don't, go on post, I bet you're beautiful


----------



## addictivepersona

Wow.  New pictures of Libby _and _Kiwi to start off the day.  :D

Looking excellent girls.  :D


----------



## iheartthisthread

miss libby... Wouldn`t change a thing... Perfect just the way you are. Seriously.


----------



## Seyer

Libby, Id nom dat vag all day/night/day/night/day/night.


----------



## We are all ONE

Libby said:


> *waits for people to make fun of Hello Kitty..*


what everyone else said squared, jesus


----------



## modern buddha

Hey, it's Hello Kitty! 

Oh, that's not what I'm supposed to be looking at?


----------



## rm-rf

Libby said:


> I have a big clit, I wish I had a tiny little one like example:
> http://pussytypes.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/small-inner-labia-1.jpg
> But I've seen worse so I don't complain.



Your vagina is the most beautiful thing on Earth, and a gift to entertain the most delightful pleasures experienced by anyone whom youd deem suitable. Love your vagina. Dont succumb to the coercion of patriarchal dominance and understand there is nothing that can contend with the power of your beautiful gate. all vaginas are absolutely perfect in any way they are made, and deserve worship before any manner of scrutiny. 

http://documentaryheaven.com/the-perfect-vagina/


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

loulou reed said:


> But I'll think of it, seriously


you should
I am bi-curious about you


----------



## kaywholed

rm-rf said:


> Your vagina is the most beautiful thing on Earth, and a gift to entertain the most delightful pleasures experienced by anyone whom youd deem suitable. Love your vagina. Dont succumb to the coercion of patriarchal dominance and understand there is nothing that can contend with the power of your beautiful gate. all vaginas are absolutely perfect in any way they are made, and deserve worship before any manner of scrutiny.
> 
> http://documentaryheaven.com/the-perfect-vagina/



dont kid yourself, vaginas are fucking weird man.  not saying the phallus is perfect, in-fact they are both kind of gross.  beauty is barbie, nothing there, just plastic smooth.


----------



## Busty St Clare

I slept with a girl whose vag was like that. Impossibly smooth. Fucking weird when you don't have any road signs to guide you. Bitch needed a tattoo or something to help a nigga out.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahhahaha
I have asymmetrical lips.  My husband said he could pick me out of a pussy line up.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Funny what girls get hung up about. Even weirder that porn laws mean you never see proper meat curtains therefore you all think you are the odd ones. You never see uncircumcised dudes getting all weird about it.

I mean they probably should. Foreskins are fucking horrible cheese catches. I might go and bump my "Hoody vs Beanie" thread....


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

the closest BL will get to seeing the picasso vag 
the unedited version went to my husband while I was downloading the masturbation video
1:23 minutes takes a while so I felt the need to placate with this


----------



## Lost Ego

Libby said:


> I have a big clit, I wish I had a tiny little one like example:
> http://pussytypes.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/small-inner-labia-1.jpg
> But I've seen worse so I don't complain.



are you kidding? you have the epitome of kittys, it's beyond words how horny you make me. no but really i wouldnt have it any other way



Libby said:


> Oh My Satan, you actually posted cum shot for me! you are such a good boy!
> Ok you can have more vagina,
> but fuck it was really really difficult to take pictures of my own lady area, I need someone to help take pics! haha
> This was the best I could manage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *waits for people to make fun of Hello Kitty..*



This is my fav pic, i love you're face, so sexy! If you lived in the u.s. i'd be in that kitty all night, every night. Out of curiosity how many fingers can you fit in that thing??? Mmmmm i need to stop thinking about that right now, im not home alone :3


----------



## kaywholed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> the closest BL will get to seeing the picasso vag
> the unedited version went to my husband while I was downloading the masturbation video
> 1:23 minutes takes a while so I felt the need to placate with this



when i take off my classes its in focus... damn hot


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

imagination is the hottest tool


----------



## mikehunt

holy jebus libby! thats one hell of a body!!!amazing


----------



## Libby

Mwa!    

Lost ego - umm.. 3?


----------



## DexterMeth

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> imagination is the hottest tool


i'm imagining you're Libby right now.


----------



## aesoprock

KiwiQflyer said:


>



Your boobies are nothing less than awe-inspiring. Love the perspective, too!

@Libby: Wow, bold shots. Makes me want to eat out more often. %)


----------



## We are all ONE

Libby can fuck, I can tell by the picxels


----------



## Libby

*liiicck* 
I bet you taste good We are all ONE


----------



## DexterMeth

lol......


----------



## Owl Eyed

lol.

*NSFW*: 









_shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh_


----------



## iheartthisthread

PI... That`s just mean... So close yet so far... C- at best but only cause you blurried it up on purpose...


----------



## JBrandon

Holy shit. You miss a day or two in this thread and you miss everything.


----------



## Lost Ego

Libby said:


> Mwa!
> 
> Lost ego - umm.. 3?



mmmm 3? thats perfect, it'd be a nice tight fit for my cock. and ummm forgot to say thanks for the vagfest.


----------



## kaywholed

Libby said:


> *liiicck*
> I bet you taste old We are all ONE



geriatric


----------



## Libby

^ lol woops
That can't be what I meant to type.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Libby said:


> I have a big clit, I wish I had a tiny little one like example:


Libby please do not wish for anything about your lady bits to be any different. Yours are perfect!! In fact, a lot of women would wish to have bits like yours


----------



## zephyr




----------



## Libby

Yes I know they are fine, I wouldn't have posted if I didn't like them, I just always mentally amend everything to exactly how I would have it if I had powers such as that lol.
I live in a fantasy world of precisely orchestrated machinery.


----------



## zephyr

^ look, just get drunk and post whatever, who gis a shit anyways?


----------



## debaser

zephyr I'm flaggerblasted  

Very nice


----------



## Libby

I kinda did,
You look good anyway, the way you lean back, all free and expressive, and smiling lol. I like smiles.
one day I will be all the way free


----------



## zephyr

^thakkyee, now less talk, more nudes, am horny as a ten peckered owl, need satisfaction god damnit!


----------



## zephyr

C'mon lounge wankers, nude it up for me.  Please?


----------



## debaser

Wowowow


----------



## Lost Ego

zephyr said:


> C'mon lounge wankers, nude it up for me.  Please?[/QUOTE]
> 
> not for u, but with u. here ya go cutie booty
> [IMG]http://i45.tinypic.com/jj75fq.jpg
> this was a bit earlier


----------



## Libby

oooOOOhh!! Ask her? Maybe you could post sexy couple nudes!


----------



## We are all ONE

I like zephyr body eh lut
black hole sun ftw

I could go for a libby/zephyr maneje right about now


----------



## Libby

hehe... what.. what would you do with us...


----------



## We are all ONE

First - Id throw down some linoleum, rip off my velcro sweat suit like i was on fire, and demonstrate an 80's backspin without a single fuck given

2nd - After holding my post spin pose for 93 seconds, Id snap to attention with a silence of the lambs dick tuck and serenade you both with old school snoop dog melodies

3rd - and now that both you dames are wetter than niagra, Id pinch the tip of Jimmy John, give him a pull into the perfect eiffel tower arrangement and let you know its time for business


----------



## shimazu

thats not what I would call an Eiffel Tower


----------



## Libby

And that means "business" moreso than the hamburger right?


----------



## We are all ONE

jesus woman you have not cum yet?


----------



## Libby

sure I have, how bout you?


----------



## We are all ONE

my belly is stuck to the desk and Im watching cigarette.gif


----------



## Libby

*licks belly*


----------



## We are all ONE

mmmmm my G spot is in my button


----------



## We are all ONE

KiwiQflyer said:


>





Libby said:


> *waits for people to make fun of Hello Kitty..*





zephyr said:


>





zephyr said:


> C'mon lounge wankers, nude it up for me.  Please?



back on topic


----------



## Libby

*attempts to mount button*


----------



## Libby

Howcome there isn't as much boy as there is girl?
I have pic's of my ex's cock.. but thats probably not ethical..


----------



## We are all ONE

Here you go, this dude is aight


----------



## Libby

I already seen Ms sexy smooth bottom, I know coz I remember the nickname I gave her in my head


----------



## We are all ONE

Did ex have a big old fat one?


----------



## Libby

No this ex has kinda an average, but very pretty one, pure porcelain skin.
He was kinda a dick to me in the end anyway... and it's not like his face is in the pics, I'm not gonna disclose names...
I mean it would be a shame for this thread to go on without displaying his beauty...


----------



## Libby

EDIT: can't really leave it up there without permission, doesn't feel right.


----------



## We are all ONE

not bad! almost gave me an owl eyed
ok time for shower


----------



## iheartthisthread

yum! zepher`s got some hills...
And a happy smile :D


----------



## Noodle

We are all ONE said:


> Here you go, this dude is aight



hawt


----------



## nekointheclouds

I'm feeling sexy this morning, but also lazy. So here is a repost. Meow.


----------



## Seyer

Damnit, I was hoping for new ones, but this pleases me regardless.


----------



## beagleboy

its brand new to me. I dig it!
you've got a very nice deriere.
Ive knida got wood.


----------



## iheartthisthread

nice legs neko... Good angle too...


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

thenightwatch.....I want your peen whoa. Nice peeepee shots errrbody


----------



## Lost Ego

nekointheclouds said:


> I'm feeling sexy this morning, but also lazy. So here is a repost. Meow.



hmm u think if i was a dog, that cat would amscray? i really want it out of the picture. Bark! BOW WOW


----------



## aesoprock

*NSFW*:


----------



## Owl Eyed

yes


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yes sir
may I have another?


----------



## DexterMeth

Fucking awesome Neko


----------



## Owl Eyed

breEZygotdatfire said:


> thenightwatch.....I want your peen whoa. Nice peeepee shots errrbody




fucking lol


----------



## DexterMeth

heh

That would actually solve a lot of problems right there.

2 birds one stone and all that shit.


----------



## Lost Ego

aesoprock said:


> *NSFW*:



nice. finally another man with the balls to post in here


----------



## LivingOnValium

Libby said:


> Oh My Satan, you actually posted cum shot for me! you are such a good boy!
> Ok you can have more vagina,
> but fuck it was really really difficult to take pictures of my own lady area, I need someone to help take pics! haha
> This was the best I could manage.
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *waits for people to make fun of Hello Kitty..*



*NSFW*:


----------



## pharmakos

thanks breezy

can we get some shots of your bewbs?


----------



## iheartthisthread

Just bumping because this thread deserves to be on page 1.

Did I mention i heart this thread?


----------



## DexterMeth

^Ya.. fucking noobs letting it get to page 2.


----------



## quiet roar

^^ Notice it all all goes to shit when the penis brigade think they need to be seen?


----------



## pharmakos

^^ if you're complaining about the signal:noise ratio in the lounge, is it signal or is it noise?


----------



## ArCi

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^

lol you're a fucking faggot

v   v   v   v   v   v


----------



## pharmakos

arci i thought we were good 

my apologies to whoever cleans this up if it gets cleaned


----------



## Owl Eyed

No we've decided you can shit in your own bed and sleep in it too.


----------



## lonewolf13

yeah i bet c0tb's pretty tired of changing diapers by now


----------



## Seyer

Lmfao.


----------



## pharmakos

Owl Eyed said:


> No we've decided you can shit in your own bed and sleep in it too.



so you guys decided that the nudie thread was my bed?

rofl


----------



## euphoria

ohh snap


----------



## lonewolf13

damn. thought euphoria posted pics.


----------



## pharmakos

ditto =p


----------



## GratefulFloyd




----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oh, hi


----------



## Seyer

Ozam.


----------



## We are all ONE

GratefulFloyd said:


>





Seyer said:


> Ozam.



lol too much bomboeyed gets contagious


----------



## iheartthisthread

n3ophy7e... Scrumptious...


----------



## HiLiKuS

Lilly, if you need someone to hold the camera for those hard to reach shots I'll be your huckleberry. Your damn fine girl, damn fine!!


----------



## nekointheclouds

GratefulFloyd said:


>



MMMMmmmmmmmmmmuchroom tip.


----------



## ArCi

thenightwatch said:


> arci i thought we were good
> 
> my apologies to whoever cleans this up if it gets cleaned



we are. I was just putting up my defense shield around my post so I could call the above and below poster a faggot beforehand


----------



## indicameds

Every one is lookin good these days i must say. I havent contributed anything in over a year. So heres one, pretty sunburnt but still nude.


----------



## debaser

^ Nice


----------



## Noodle

So many sausages, so few chicken heads.

I wish for N30 to fold our freshly dried laundry in that gear.

Maybe someday, over the rainbow....


----------



## pharmakos

'cause you can't spell "nudie" without "die"






'bout to go out for my friend's birthday


----------



## modern buddha

FUCK. I missed n3o nudes.

Glad to see a penis brigade, though.


----------



## iheartthisthread

*slides in on socking feet to see S_L post*
was disappointed so took off socks, left them on the floor and walk out ...

Ps. The sausage-fest needs something to balance it out...


----------



## pharmakos

iheartthisthread said:


> Ps. The sausage-fest needs something to balance it out...



*cough* s_l *cough*


----------



## modern buddha

You guys are still on that? Such determination!


----------



## euphoria

just give us a peek, girl


----------



## We are all ONE

euphoria said:


> just give us a peek, girl


no u


----------



## indicameds

Thanks LouLou for the compliment. 
One more for the ladies


----------



## modern buddha

^ Good choice on the shower shoes.


----------



## Owl Eyed

We are all ONE said:


> lol too much bomboeyed gets contagious



lol fuk u poll.


----------



## Libby

You only wanna see my cunt tho really huh? Never fear, plenty of cunt! Waiting to be plowed, fuck me till I bleed!!
















Fuck yeah, if I could go into another body and have a nive hard thick cock I would go and fuck me in the cunt so hard.


----------



## iheartthisthread

Damn, Libby... If i sent you McDonalds gift card would you eat something?


----------



## MikeRWK

iheartthisthread said:


> Damn, Libby... If i sent you McDonalds gift card would you eat something?



Seriously you need some meat on those bones girl, between "fuck me till i bleed" and those pics of your malnourished body i threw up my breakfast.


----------



## Libby

Haha, watch me die mother fuckers!


----------



## iheartthisthread

It`s not cool being dead. Just sayin` 
and you know i think you`re attractive, so....


----------



## Libby

yes I do, you naughty naughty boy  *liiick*


----------



## Owl Eyed

uh.


----------



## kytnism

Libby said:


> Fuck yeah, if I could go into another body and have a nive hard thick cock I would go and fuck me in the cunt so hard.



nice bawls, guy.



...kytnism...


----------



## Libby

Haha does kinda look like balls doesn't it, there is heaps of stuff on my bed, I'm filthy, I havn't showered in days either haha.
Mmmmmm balls...*suck suck* yummy!
My eyelids turn yellow when I don't sleep, kinda like old bruises, I like it haha...


----------



## shimazu

Libby you are thin but the positions you were in will make naturally thin people look anorexic. Id still put my junk in your forest, but I hope you dont think you need to be that skinny to be attractive


----------



## indicameds

Libby I must say, I personally think you look fucking beautiful. But the way your talking kinda makes it hard to see. Just be sure thats the road you want to go down before you get to far. It gets harder to make a U-turn once your so far down it. Just sayin


----------



## Libby

I like going down


----------



## slortaone

ill bet your sex life is like your favourite rugby team hey?


----------



## Libby

Huh? I dont like rugby eww


----------



## shimazu

stop taking diet advice from beagleboy


----------



## Libby

Oh I get it, actually we dont have black people in new zealand lol, we have sort of brown like polynesian people but I've never fucked one


----------



## modern buddha

Hey Lib... I don't think you're too thin, but you keep sucking your stomach in. It's not about trying to appear thin, it's about being happy with yourself. 

BE HAPPY, DAMMIT.


----------



## Libby

Im perfectly happy


----------



## slortaone

Libby said:


> Oh I get it, actually we dont have black people in new zealand lol, we have sort of brown like polynesian people but I've never fucked one



dont tell me what we do and dont have in my country


----------



## Libby

Uh yeah, have you ever seen someone of AFRICAN decent? I've only seen them on TV. That is what they mean by black dont they? sure some arabs and indians look pretty black, but I dont think thats what they mean. 

anyway, WHO'S fucking country bitch?
I'm a direct descendent of the FIRST white woman ever born here so GTFO, bitch please


----------



## ArCi

lol fuck yea


----------



## Libby

Haha stupid bitch got PWNed! Haha, I say, the nerve of some people!


----------



## Owl Eyed

Libby said:


> direct descendent of the FIRST white woman ever born here



lol


----------



## Libby

Uh-huh, hannah king was my great great great grandmother, funny how? 
*rolls eyes*


----------



## We are all ONE

Libby said:


> You only wanna see my cunt tho really huh? Never fear, plenty of cunt! Waiting to be plowed, fuck me till I bleed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck yeah, if I could go into another body and have a nive hard thick cock I would go and fuck me in the cunt so hard.



jesus whoreific 
libby you dirty cunt ( that is cool in your world right) , the things I would watch someone do to you


----------



## Libby

Mmm.. do tell sexy pants!


----------



## We are all ONE

you look like you can fuck for hours


----------



## Libby

I sure can


----------



## We are all ONE

what is the 1-10 senstivity level on those perfect nips?


----------



## shimazu

Libby said:


> Uh-huh, hannah king was my great great great grandmother, funny how?
> *rolls eyes*



is that something you include on your resume?


----------



## Libby

I'm a prostitute why would I need a fucking resume


----------



## phenethylo J

looking great libby


----------



## Libby

Thank you darling, puurrrrr.. 
mwa


----------



## shimazu

in case you ever....dont want to be a prostitute?


----------



## Libby

^ mega lol


----------



## ChickenScratch

whore.


----------



## Libby

And proud of it


----------



## pharmakos

libby said:
			
		

> Fuck yeah, if I could go into another body and have a nive hard thick cock I would go and fuck me in the cunt so hard.



alright lets swap and fuck

they'll have the technology for it soon, i'm sure




Libby said:


>



best shot


----------



## Libby

*glee*


----------



## Seyer

Mas Libby.


----------



## shimazu

^
first couple are free
the rest you know the deal


----------



## Falcon

Holy shit Libby, you are taking the Nudie Thread to a whole new level of naughtiness.
Love it.


----------



## indicameds

Falcon said:


> Holy shit Libby, you are taking the Nudie Thread to a whole new level, now lets see strange objects vanish.


Fixed


----------



## pharmakos

lol who are you


----------



## phr

Prostitute? I think we're gonna need track marks for proof...


----------



## XTC_fiend

Been lurking the past few days prior to becoming a bluelighter. now time for my input.
Libby IMO is way to pretty to be a prostitute. I kinda almost don't believe her lol.. however she can talk a mean dirty talk from what ive seen


----------



## Owl Eyed

she's just crazy, is all.


----------



## tripnotyzm

Holy fuck, Libby. !


----------



## Lost Ego

Libby said:


> You only wanna see my cunt tho really huh? Never fear, plenty of cunt! Waiting to be plowed, fuck me till I bleed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck yeah, if I could go into another body and have a nive hard thick cock I would go and fuck me in the cunt so hard.



god damn libby, you're sending me into a horny rage again, u really do love makin me cum dont u? god those hip bones are sexy, mmm, and those nipples, how i'd love to take them into my mouth, and that pussy, i wonder how wet and tight it could get for me if i were fucking u. your body is so perfect hun, get over here so i can fuck the living shit out of you... please :3

edit: i officially name u the queen of this thread


----------



## tender lamb shank

I like a bit of mystery meself


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^I assume Libby's occupation of prostitute precludes that.


----------



## tender lamb shank

Correct


----------



## jsnake

Lost Ego said:


> god damn libby, you're sending me into a horny rage again, u really do love makin me cum dont u? god those hip bones are sexy, mmm, and those nipples, how i'd love to take them into my mouth, and that pussy, i wonder how wet and tight it could get for me if i were fucking u. your body is so perfect hun, get over here so i can fuck the living shit out of you... please :3
> 
> edit: i officially name u the queen of this thread



Too far dude... Can definitely see your point though. Oh libby... is that short for libido by any chance? Jealous as fuck of all the uh, tricks that you turn, they no doubt got their money's worth. 
Any other cuties feel free to steal the spotlight, I won't stop you


----------



## Lost Ego

^ too far? i coulda gone much further. who are you to judge me?


----------



## zephyr




----------



## We are all ONE

now that is an ass...
u look like you need some sex Zeph


----------



## zephyr

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## We are all ONE

Yes plz


----------



## pharmakos

gorgeous yet again, zepyhyr


----------



## The Rock Monster

libby is a smokin hot whore!!!! 


zephyr's curves are a godsend


ladies, keep it up. i just might get super horny and jerk out an exploding load


----------



## ArCi

lol holy shit libby took over.

i think she deserves her own thread


----------



## pharmakos

okay aep maybe you're not so bad


----------



## ChickenScratch

decent.

it's a shame your hair is horrible.


----------



## We are all ONE

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Because I said I would.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



fuckin hawt aep
I would let you date my son if I had one anyday 
and Im about 73% done w sugardaddy application


----------



## Bill

Holy shit aep, that is some god tier side bewb and ass you have there


----------



## ChickenScratch

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Its a shame you're not the fabulous kind of gay where you can tell me what to do with it.



i'm a worthless cum dumpster type gay, like owlie.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Zing!


----------



## pharmakos

*NSFW*:


----------



## iheartthisthread

zephyr said:


> Zephyr, luv's the blue sultry eyes...


----------



## topekoms18

This nudie thread's alot more serious than i recall nudie threads being...Thanks Libby:D


----------



## pharmakos

and be that nice*


----------



## MikeRWK




----------



## JD55

Welp since some cock was post before might as well not break the trend. Flaccid tho some more of these beautiful  women need to post to help it grow  

 He's pretty girthy when it's time to get down tho


----------



## KhyaBean




----------



## kaywholed

KhyaBean said:


>



thanks for comin' outta da wardrobe


----------



## MikeRWK

Damn ur cute bean!


----------



## iheartthisthread

khya has the whole, hair down around the bewbs thing, going on... Likes...


----------



## foxyloxy55

Haven't posted here in a while... and for some reason thought a picture would be a good welcome back... 






oh and here's the boobs:


----------



## foxyloxy55

A little alcohol will do that to ya...


----------



## iheartthisthread

mike- i like how you think!


----------



## aesoprock

there ya go


*NSFW*:


----------



## Owl Eyed

helo there.~


----------



## KhyaBean

Is it weird that the first thing I did upon reaching bluelighter status was post in this thread?


----------



## kaywholed

KhyaBean said:


> Is it weird that the first thing I did upon reaching bluelighter status was post in this thread?



thats what most of the sluts nice young ladies who frequent the lounge do


----------



## NeuroDaemon

KhyaBean said:


> Is it weird that the first thing I did upon reaching bluelighter status was post in this thread?



No. You were subconsciously manipulated by the evil lords of BL from your very first post.


----------



## KhyaBean

NeuroDaemon said:


> No. You were subconsciously manipulated by the evil lords of BL from your very first post.



It's probably because this thread shows up on my shit that's new page more than anything else. So I guess we're all sluts?


----------



## pharmakos

i'm drunk.  the bands i was supposed to see at the bar cancelled and it sucks.  here are some pictures of my dick.


*NSFW*: 














do i look better from the left or the right =p


----------



## pharmakos

oh damn you new girls look great

i especially like this one:



KhyaBean said:


>


----------



## KhyaBean

^ Thanks


----------



## NeuroDaemon

KhyaBean said:


> It's probably because this thread shows up on my shit that's new page more than anything else. So I guess we're all sluts?



Everyone of us. Trust no one.


----------



## KhyaBean

Speaking of sluts, I was just looking through all the pictures I have and realized I have a TON of pictures of my titties on my phone from when I was in a long distance relationship. Is there like, a limit on how many we can post?


----------



## pharmakos

KhyaBean said:


> Is there like, a limit on how many we can post?



there is absolutely not a limit


----------



## KhyaBean

Hmm I think I'll save them for the next thread then if this one is almost maxed out.


----------



## nekointheclouds

oh come now. Those first two pics were such a great start. And besides when you run out of phone tit pics, you shall have to take some NEW tit ad ass shots for us!


Also....Some tits and lady bits for aepers


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahahhaha exactly

NEKO is fabulous


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

okay now gimme something different


----------



## pharmakos

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> okay now gimme something different



idk i'd take more of those =p


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

my attention span is shorter than your dick


----------



## DexterMeth

That being said... you suck PI.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

and I do it well


----------



## DexterMeth

Well shit.. you win this round.


----------



## iheartthisthread

*licks finger and makes a little "1" in the air for PI...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence




----------



## DexterMeth

*slams glass of water on desktop

-Round 3 fucker


----------



## iheartthisthread

God-damn woman...
Best legs here...
*Hearts*


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

let's get it on


----------



## DexterMeth

She's on cue today.  
Must be something in the water.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yeah alcohol


----------



## We are all ONE

KhyaBean said:


> Fiiiiiine. But only cause you asked so nicely.



so far so good
is it you or is your right bewb twice the size of the left and how much did they cost?


----------



## MikeRWK

KhyaBean said:


> Fiiiiiine. But only cause you asked so nicely.



Those nipples


----------



## pharmakos

We are all ONE said:


> and how much did they cost?



i thought for a second they might be fake, but upon closer inspection i have doubts about my doubts


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I think they are real.


----------



## pharmakos

mhmm

just young and perky


----------



## nekointheclouds

They is real, she is just laying on her back in the last two pics, it always makes boobies look perky.


----------



## Max Power

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> okay now gimme something different


Yeah, now show us your dick KhyaBean.


----------



## Sepher

Max Power said:


> Yeah, now show us your dick KhyaBean.



ROFLs. If s/he had one, I think I'd actually pay good money to see that!

Anyways, this thread is making me feel old, reminding me that I don't get to fuck women like Amanda_Eats_Pandas, and Neko, and KhyaBean any more.  Ain't life a bitch!


----------



## Max Power

Sepher said:


> ROFLs. If s/he had one, I think I'd actually pay good money to see that


----------



## Sepher

Tell me you wouldn't look in a _'Oh. Well that wasn't what I expected'_ kinda way if that turned out to be the very next picture? You can't, can you, cos you would. QED?


----------



## MikeRWK

Side Bewb.


----------



## iheartthisthread

my man-bewbs


----------



## Owl Eyed

i didnt know we had a daddy.

helo.


----------



## axl blaze

Perpetual Indulgence said:


>



omg omg omg I have an erection in the most classiest sort of way


----------



## KhyaBean

We are all ONE said:


> so far so good
> is it you or is your right bewb twice the size of the left and how much did they cost?



It's the angle of the camera and they were not bought. 

Also, sorry to disappoint but I have no penis to show you. 

And for the record, I've given birth 3 times, and breast fed twice.


----------



## Thou




----------



## SM0K3Y

Never realized there was a nudie thread... wow.

I don't have any nude pics, but I have a pic that was requested from a female (I do bodybuilding, she asked to see my abs before I started my bulking cycle)

You can't really tell because I'm not skinny, but my actual ab muscles are huge from working out. It's just shitty since I have extra fat and skin that covers them since I lost 65 pounds 3 years back. But I'll play and get some noodz in the next couple of days when I can get use of a camera (besides my cell phone)

(again before anyone says "Wow you don't look like you lift" - this was before my bulking cycle, this was after I spent weeks upon weeks leaning out before hitting the bench heavy)

Week 10:





Week 10:





Week 12 (or maybe 13) - this is where my ab muscles started getting big:





Like I said I don't have any of my bulk cycle but I'll get a couple nudes posted when I take them. I never knew BL had a nudie thread...


----------



## Owl Eyed

ew.


----------



## Pharcyde

KhyaBean said:


>


I likes yer fase


----------



## pharmakos

ya damn ramblas



KhyaBean said:


> Fiiiiiine. But only cause you asked so nicely.



page needed more khya

and s_l


----------



## KhyaBean

EbowTheLetter said:


>



I was a surrogate darling.


----------



## lonewolf13

rolleyes.jpg/gif.


----------



## JBrandon

KhyaBean said:


> Speaking of sluts, I was just looking through all the pictures I have and realized I have a TON of pictures of my titties on my phone from when I was in a long distance relationship. Is there like, a limit on how many we can post?



You are limited only by the size of my hard drive. Continue.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

KhyaBean looks a lot like Trancey. Same boobs and everything.


----------



## BeckyLee

*Yowzas!*

WOWEEEE AEP is ahhhhmaaaazing!!

PI is sexxy as always.

Thou and Smokey- Keep up the good work. Hell yeah you don't need a cock in the shot for a shotta sessy. 

Okie dokie I fixed my link Tab!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^can't see it

I am an oldie but a goodie


----------



## kaywholed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> ^^can't see it


to fuckin' bad.

om nom nom.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

wow I do now


----------



## iheartthisthread

not bad at all


----------



## KhyaBean

StarOceanHouse said:


> KhyaBean looks a lot like Trancey. Same boobs and everything.



I know not of this Trancey of whom you speak. Evil twin perhaps?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Trancey:


*NSFW*: 










no boob pics though


----------



## beagleboy

^artsy.
Are you Faustys sister? Do you _know_ that your not?


----------



## KhyaBean

StarOceanHouse said:


> Trancey:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no boob pics though




I don't see that much of a resemblance...

Me (without the distraction of titties) :


----------



## nekointheclouds

seems like reg pic thread material.

Ass anyone?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

KhyaBean said:


> I don't see that much of a resemblance...



ahhh...must be the titties then. :D

k better leave this thread before i explode.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KhyaBean said:


> Me (without the distraction of titties)


no thanks bring on the tits and ass 

NEKO


----------



## KhyaBean

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> no thanks bring on the tits and ass



I was mearly pointing out that I do no look like this Trancey that they said I look like.


----------



## kaywholed

KhyaBean said:


> I don't see that much of a resemblance...


2 eyes, eyebrows, mouth, nose, hair....

sure you don't have a monkey, but you share a number of similar features.


----------



## MeSKAline

Rather new here, but since I work in similar ambits anyways why not start with only half-nude:





newer pic




^on left, this was before tats/nipple piercing this past summer


----------



## ChickenScratch

you're right in owlie's wheelhouse.


----------



## modern buddha

^ I have to agree. Owl already has a boytoyfriend, though.

Neko buttocks!


----------



## We are all ONE

did you guys double penetrate that whore justin?


----------



## MeSKAline

^we actually both nailed that chick ahah, but alas not at the same time


----------



## We are all ONE

was that pre or post selena?


----------



## MeSKAline

man fuck Selena Gomez is so hot, if I was that faggot I would be on her nonstop...


----------



## Noodle

ChickenScratch knows gay when he sees it.

You have been warned twinkieson.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm good as fuck at gay.


----------



## Seyer

nekointheclouds said:


> Ass anyone?


Yes.


----------



## Pharcyde

ChickenScratch said:


> i'm good as fuck at gay.



lol


----------



## Lost Ego

MeSKAline said:


>



the dude on the left... nuff said


----------



## lonewolf13

MeSKAline said:


> Rather new here, but since I work in similar ambits anyways why not start with only half-nude:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newer pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^on left, this was before tats/nipple piercing this past summer



12 yr old twinks need not apply.


----------



## Owl Eyed

ChickenScratch said:


> you're right in owlie's wheelhouse.




no.


----------



## twitch3r

*Wow*



gloeek said:


> did someone say bootilicious??



Wow, just wow


----------



## twitch3r

Fucked


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^lost betwn her ass crevice


I like young hairless boys.  Twinkle twinkle little star.


----------



## twitch3r

StarOceanHouse said:


> Trancey:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no boob pics though



Great pic x


----------



## twitch3r

slushy muddy water said:


> side bewb is so hawt
> kiwi and neo do it well
> with their bustling sweater puppies of awesome
> 
> 
> me and my little guise are reposting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for repost purposes



perfection


----------



## nekointheclouds

*The Nudie Thread vs. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM*

You know how it goes.......get naked.


*NSFW*:


----------



## TetraHydroCan

whoa! are those Christmas lights?


----------



## Bomboclat

ass ass ass ass ass ass ass ass ass *ass ass ass ass ass ass*
*STOP*

*make that mothafuker hammer time*


the word "no" had to be omitted for legal reasons.


----------



## lonewolf13

i think my blood sugar just skyrocketed...i get really woozy.....


----------

